# ***OFFICIAL*** Frankie Edgar vs. Ben Henderson Pre/Post fight discussion



## Mckeever

*Frankie Edgar vs Benson Henderson discussion*



















*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## AmdM

I'm also bigger fan of Bendo tham of Frank, but honestly i don't see Bendo taking this.
Frankie is just too fast on the feet for him to get an hold of him.
Frank will probably jab Bendo's face to a UD.


----------



## osmium

Bendo is a top 5 LW but he isn't in Edgar's league. If Maynard can't hold Frankie down Bendo won't and Frankie will dominate the fight standing. The grappling sequences will likely be similar to what happened in Cruz/Faber. The only way I see him winning is by getting something like a deep figure four front choke during a scramble. Bendo is a difficult matchup for most guys because he is a great athlete, good striker, and very good grappler but he is fighting a great athlete, great striker, and very good grappler.


----------



## No_Mercy

It's strange I'm not a Bendo fan, but I wanted him to kick Jim Miller's ass and I was pretty certain he'd win against Clay. 

Overall he's a solid fighter with an excellent base, but not great in striking. I think Frankie is simply going to do what he always does. Run around and peck you to death. Glad to see there's fighters like Barboza, Etim, Cerrone and Pettis who can bang! I respect wrestling even more so now, but too much can be a bit dry. 

Edgar by UD.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

if Maynard couldn't outwrestle frankie i really don't see henderson doing it.

Ben Henderson can probably bring a good exciting fight, but he better look to sharpen up his boxing skills a little bit cause frankie edgar will definitely be able to tag him.

I think henderson's best chance to make this his fight will be in the grappling/clinch game. With that said I just think frankie will be too fast, too technical and too much the better wrestler for bendo to be effective where he needs to be.


----------



## Mckeever

Agree with all the posts so far. What Bendo is excellent at doing is landing very crafy, hard shots when the other fighter breaks away from the clinch. He gives his opponent no chance to reset as they're breaking away and capitalises on the smallest openings. He's the same on the ground. Very crafty with his ground and pound, he always manages to slip through hard punches the opponent never sees coming.

Bendo biggest weakness is his boxing. But he is much tougher than Maynard and a much more complete fighter IMO. He kicks, he knees, very good in the clinch, has great flexibility, virtually unsubmittable, great balance and stamina and a good chin.

I really hope he can make a fight of this.


----------



## K R Y

I think he'll be able to use his movement and speed to keep up with Franky for a couple of rounds and make it hard for Frank to find his rhythm and range which will make for a close couple opening rounds. 

By round 3 I think Edgar will nail his timing for strikes and take downs and win the remaining rounds quite dominantly.

Bendo is top 5 for sure, maybe even top 3 without Penn in the division but Edgar is better in every area except kicks and the ability to explode.


----------



## Leed

Any gifs where Bendo does the split while defending a TD?:confused05:


----------



## Brydon

Bendo is bigger and stronger and is every bit as good a wrestler. He is also much more diverse in his striking, throwing lots of kicks and knees etc where as Frankie is very boxing based. I actually think this match up is very favourable for Bendo.


----------



## BrianRClover

Much like Lyoto and Jones next month, I'm once again looking at my two favorite guys in the division clashing. I'm just hoping for a good fight. The LW division is so epic, and I can't see these two doing anything to spoil that momentum.

Speaking of which... if Overeem does end up fighting JDS I've got nothing but torn championship fights for the next several months! Please Dana book Sonnen/Silva 2... sorry, side tangent.


----------



## tommydaone

Other than Brock/Reem and GSP/Diaz this is my most anticipated fight!

From what I have watched of Benson, he looks a legit contender and could well be difficult for Frankie. Bendo has wicked TDD, and will probably push the whole fight for the takedown.

Here's hoping Edgar keeps this standing and puts on another boxing clinic!


----------



## aerius

The recipe for beating Edgar is the same as the one for beating Machida; kick the shit out of his legs legs so that he can't move then close in and take him out. It's not going to be as easy because of the stance and how much he moves around, but it's a hell of a lot easier than trying to land KO punches on his head without setting it up.

Bendo's got the kicks and I think he has a good enough chin to eat a couple of Frankie's counterpunches if he has to, I think he could beat Edgar or at least make it a very close fight if he uses the right gameplan. Low-high combos to keep Edgar guessing, clinch him on the fence & try to rough him up a bit there, throw knees to the legs & body from the clinch, try a few takedowns to keep him honest, then brawl with him when breaking from the clinch.

Frankie is quite beatable, the problem is everyone at LW ends up in a technical boxing match with him where they go headhunting and get outpointed & beaten. BJ was the only guy who mixed it up with him, and that was only for 1 round, a round which he won. Gray turned it into a brawl in the 1st round of both title matches and almost won, then got sucked into a technical match and lost.


----------



## Rauno

I don't quite see Edgar losing this. Edgar's going to be a P4P king one day.


----------



## MMAnWEED

Brydon said:


> Bendo is bigger and stronger and is every bit as good a wrestler. He is also much more diverse in his striking, throwing lots of kicks and knees etc where as Frankie is very boxing based. I actually think this match up is very favourable for Bendo.


Even though I'm a huge frankie fan considering he's a fellow italian wrestler from jersey, I thought every single fighter he has fought so far was the favorite but at this point I've wised up. Frankie's footwork, boxing technique, timing, toughness, and especially takedowns are second to none IMHO in the lightweight division. Henderson has a good pace but I feel like Guida is the only one who can match Frankie's. Frankie will able to move in and out against Ben on the feet and stop his takedowns relatively easy. Henderson's best chance is to pretty much do what he's done in his last two fights; clinch up against the fence. This will probably happen but I feel like it will only be an insignificant amount of time each round and I see frankie securing enough takedowns and landing enough combinations to pull out the UD.


----------



## luckbox

Bendo will have to do what Gray should have done, push Frankie up against the fence, use his superior strength and size to wear Frankie out and dishearthen him. Thats no easy task put I really feel Henderson is a special kind of athlete, combining endless stamina with great explosive strength. He also has some god damn tree trunks for legs and he should be looking for some leg kicks to slow down the movement of Frankie.

I will not be surprised in the slightest if Frankie pulls out a UD, but I feel Bendo has a real good chance of pulling this one out if he fights smart and fights hard.


----------



## the ultimate

Can see it being a 5 round war but Edgar winning a decision based on superior boxing.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

Rauno said:


> I don't quite see Edgar losing this. Edgar's going to be a P4P king one day.


frankie has earned his spot on the LW throne. No doubt about him being a legit champ in my opinion.

apart from his fantastic and well-rounded skills the dude's heart is literally second to none. The HW championship fight last night solidified the size of frankie's heart to me even more. I've never seen someone take punishment and survive like that.

Gray Maynard hit the dude with everything he could.

I saw someone mentioning henderson having/using a kicking strategy to take frankie's legs out. Only problem is I see Henderson getting taken down if he kicks too often.


----------



## Hellboy

No_Mercy said:


> It's strange I'm not a Bendo fan, but I wanted him to kick Jim Miller's ass and I was pretty certain he'd win against Clay.
> 
> Overall he's a solid fighter with an excellent base, but not great in striking. I think Frankie is simply going to do what he always does. Run around and peck you to death. Glad to see there's fighters like Barboza, Etim, Cerrone and Pettis who can bang! I respect wrestling even more so now, but too much can be a bit dry.
> 
> Edgar by UD.


Is it because Jim Miller is merely a plodder and had no business being in title contention?


----------



## SpoKen

I love both of these fighters. Ben could win this fight if he makes it a brawl and keeps Frankie against the fence. But if he can't close the distance and he's forced to stand with Frankie than he'll lose soundly. But Benson is a very hard man to stop! It'll be such a great fight!


----------



## TheSuplexor

I agree with the other posts. Bendo has to tie frankie up and grind on him from the clinch, much different from maynards approach in case you couldnt tell. I can't recall anybody ever trying/doing it to frankie so we will get to see how frankie responds. If not frankie will just dance around his opponent for 5 rounds and win like every other fight.


----------



## SM33

Bendo needs to get Frankie on the cage and put him on the ground. Bendo is an awesome fighter, mixes it up relentlessly because he has the stamina and technical ability to do so. But he can't stand with Frankie, IMO he shouldn't even contemplate a leg kicking strategy to wear Edgar down because he will just get timed.

Bendo should just go forward in berzerker mode, get in Frankie's grill and rag doll him until a submission becomes available. However, this fight is likely controlled by Edgar's boxing and TDD.


----------



## dlxrevolution

Ben has an excellent chance of beating Frankie, as a matter of fact, I think he should win. Frankie has better technical boxing, and is a busier fighter. But Ben has the Knock out power, certainly enough power to TKO Frankie, plus he has the cardio to finish Frankie off, unlike Gray.

This fight should be an absolute war.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I like Bendo a lot! I just don't think he beats Frankie. I think Frankie is definitely the better striker. Speed is obviously Frankie and I would be surprised to say the least if Bendo could hold him down.

I think Henderson will do well in the UFC, I just don't picture him being a champion again.


----------



## aerius

HitOrGetHit said:


> I like Bendo a lot! I just don't think he beats Frankie. I think Frankie is definitely the better striker. Speed is obviously Frankie and I would be surprised to say the least if Bendo could hold him down.


I'm not so sure about speed, Bendo's smoothness often makes him look slower than he actually is. I'd probably give an edge to Frankie but I don't think the speed difference is as big as it seems.

For striking, Edgar is crisper and more technically sound while Bendo has a looser style which is still highly effective. Both of them mix it up well with punches & kicks and I think the one who comes out on top will be the one who can keep the range where he wants it. If it stays on the outside than Frankie can outpoint him, but if closes to brawling range or clinching then Bendo likely has the edge.

To me it's a close match where I can see ways for both fighters to win, and it's going to come down to who has the better game plan and mental game going into the fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Frankie will easily win this, there is 2/3 guys I can see possibly beating Edgar that is Alvarez, Melendez and perhaps Masvidal should he beat Melendez good(unlikely). Bendo is good but Edgar is Great.


----------



## slapshot

I think Edgar should win, I would not be shocked if he lost. I think bendo will be able to stand with Edgar maybe even get the ko.

If Edgar looses I'd like to see him drop down and take aldo's belt. Its a better weight class for him anyway.


----------



## Nefilim777

Not a huge fan of Bendo, but that's mainly just because of the over the top references to God. However, I think he's a fantastic fighter and will give Frankie some real problems. That said, Frankie's a little dynamo and he'll be Bendo's toughest opponent yet. I say Frankie by a very tight decision.


----------



## atm1982

From what I can see people are saying Frankie is the favourite...that means Henderson should win for sure.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Henderson just needs to keep the distance and throw a variety of kicks at frankie. He is a black belt in TKD so he will be able to light up frankie with ease. And when frankie tries to close the distance, Ben just has to clinch with him, dirty box, and out muscle him or even drop down for a takedown attempt. 
Ben should win this fight if he uses a smart gameplan, and I think he will. Frankie is overrated and has only beaten two guys as champion: Maynard who is a one dimensional moron and Penn who is a shell of his former self.


----------



## slapshot

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Henderson just needs to keep the distance and throw a variety of kicks at frankie. He is a black belt in TKD so he will be able to light up frankie with ease. And when frankie tries to close the distance, Ben just has to clinch with him, dirty box, and out muscle him or even drop down for a takedown attempt.
> Ben should win this fight if he uses a smart gameplan, and I think he will. Frankie is overrated and has only beaten two guys as champion: Maynard who is a one dimensional moron and Penn who is a shell of his former self.


TKD is crap, I don't know why being a bbl in point fighting would trump boxing.

Honestly I can't see Frankie allowing himself to be clinched but then have we ever seen clay get manhandled so dominantly?

Frankie has better striking skills but his chin gives me pause, if bendo finds Frankies chin like gray did I don't see him letting Edgar recover. Bendo will finish him if that happened. I still have Edgar, his footwork and handspeed are superior but this fight is a toss up for me.


----------



## ProdigyPenn

Bendo is one tough dude.

But I am still going with Edgar for this fight. After seeing how he survive Maynard onslaught on the 1st rd of their second and third fight (especially the second), I take my hat off him. This is one of a few guys that can come back strong after losing a round 10-8.

If Maynard couldnt finish Edgar during the first round of their fight 2 and 3, I dont see Bendo kicks able to finish Edgar. Wrestling wise, Bendo size posing some problem for Edgar (like any other lightweight). But Bendo will have a harder time trying to press Edgar against the cage or take him down like Guida. Guida is fast and Bendo caught him. But Edgar speed is on another level. I am siding Edgar for this.


----------



## slapshot

Gray Maynard's striking is not the best in the division, he has power but bendo has better striking and power IMO.


----------



## Cult21

i think if Bendo can somehow tag Edgar like Maynard did, he can do what Maynard didn't do, and instead of trying to finish him via KO or TKO he can sub Edgar. if Edgar get hits the same way he did against Maynard then there will be a lot of openings for Ben to finish the fight. 

side note: if Bendo loses and Cerrone beats Nate(Nate gets destroyed by the Cowboy) i wouldn't be a apposed to seeing Cerrone fight Ben one more time. i think Cerrone has gotten a lot better since his WEC days and it would make for a good exciting fight.


----------



## Nikitas

This is gona be one epic fight!


----------



## Mckeever

Bumping this thread seeing as though we're not far off now.

I still hold my opinion. I think Frankie is a 60/40 favourite, but certainly would't be shocked to see Bendo pull it off.


----------



## LL

Don't really see what Henderson has for Edgar, I've never seen anything great from him in the stand up, his ground game is up there with some of the best in the division and he's got a solid chin but unless he grabs a hold of Edgar and wears him down I don't see how he wins, he'll have to do a lot more than beat Clay Guida to prove to me he's a legitimate challenger to the best Lightweight in the world.

I think Edgar's gonna box him up, big time and with the fact Bendo's gonna add even more weight for this fight when he has a hard enough time making 155 as it is I see him gassing and Edgar beating him down in the last two to take a comfortable 49-46 decision victory.


----------



## limba

Benson is gonna win that belt.

I don't know if he'll do it by finishing Edgar, but I wouldn't be surprised.

Guy is strong, great wrestler, great grappler, crafty, durable, has excellent GnP.

He is slower than Edgar and not as technical, with his boxing. but he's a black belt in taekwondo I think.
I see him pushing the pace and being aggressive.
He will get the fight to the ground and use his superior strength to dominate.


----------



## Rygu

I am a fan of both, and it should be a great fight. I think Frankie has the advantage having fought a tad better competition, and having been in title fights before. His footwork is unmatched at LW, and if Bendo tries too many crazy strikes i'm thinking he'll get caught eventually with a counter.

Not a fight i'd bet on though, either guy could win and it wouldn't shock me. I give Frankie the edge though.


----------



## AmdM

rygu said:


> I am a fan of both, and it should be a great fight. I think Frankie has the advantage having fought a tad better competition, and having been in title fights before. His footwork is unmatched at LW, and if Bendo tries too many crazy strikes i'm thinking he'll get caught eventually with a counter.
> 
> Not a fight i'd bet on though, either guy could win and it wouldn't shock me. I give Edgar the edge though.


Bendo has been in title fights, just not in the UFC.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I don't see what Bendo does better. People doubt Frankie every fight.

I think Frankie uses footwork and outstrikes Bendo. Hell I think if he wants to he can take him down. Much quicker, durable, very good boxing and wrestling. Very squirmy dude who is hard to control. 

Frankie all day.


----------



## Rygu

AmdM said:


> Bendo has been in title fights, just not in the UFC.


True, but personally, I would be 10 times more nervous fighting in a UFC championship fight, then a WEC one.


----------



## trimco

I really hope Benson doesn't win just so I don't need to hear him "thank God" for leading him to a fighting victory.

Give me a break.


----------



## Rauno

Frankie is going to be overlooked against everybody it seems. I'm going with him all day.


----------



## JWP

want bendo to win

think frankie will win


----------



## Abrissbirne

If i had to bet, i would bet my money on Bendo. Its close, but i think he wins this.
Still hoping that Edgar wins this tho.


----------



## Budhisten

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## SM33

I think Frankie should win, Bendo has an unpredictable yet smooth assault and is a powerful guy, but Frankie is pure skill. He can evade and counter Bendo, outpoint him and possibly get the knockout.

Should be a fun fight and I'll take Edgar by (T)KO.


----------



## Rauno

I'm taking Edgar. He is truly the greatest LW on the planet right now.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Bendo will take this. He's bigger, stronger, and has better striking than Edgar. Bendo will use his kicks to pick Edgar apart in this one.


----------



## LL

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Bendo will take this. He's bigger, stronger, and *has better striking than Edgar*. Bendo will use his kicks to pick Edgar apart in this one.


No, he doesn't.

Edgar is one of the best boxers at 155, probably second to only Nate Diaz.

Henderson barely makes 155 as it is, now he's adding more muscle and pretty much made it clear he's gonna try to grapple with Frankie giving his game plan away from the very beginning. Not to mention he's gonna make this cut in a foreign land with jet lag.

And he's not even that good to begin with, he's only fighting for the title because Guillard, G-Sot, and Pettis got exposed as not being that good to begin with either. I could care less about hearing about his beatdown of Jim Miller, Gray Maynard did that long before Ben Henderson did so spare me, and now people think because he beat Clay Guida he's gonna give Edgar a fight, well newsflash, Clay Guida sucks, always has and always will. He didn't fight Maynard on his way to the title shot so I don't know how good he truly is.

Edgar all day. Bendo's gonna get boxed up big time, probably get his orbital broke and come back home with a black eye from hell. If you've seen St. Pierre/Koscheck 2 then you've seen Edgar/Henderson. Although I'd love to see a double KO since I hate both.


----------



## SM33

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No, he doesn't.
> 
> Edgar is one of the best boxers at 155, probably second to only Nate Diaz.
> 
> Henderson barely makes 155 as it is, now he's adding more muscle and pretty much made it clear he's gonna try to grapple with Frankie giving his game plan away from the very beginning. Not to mention he's gonna make this cut in a foreign land with jet lag.
> 
> And he's not even that good to begin with, he's only fighting for the title because Guillard, G-Sot, and Pettis got exposed as not being that good to begin with either. I could care less about hearing about his beatdown of Jim Miller, Gray Maynard did that long before Ben Henderson did so spare me, and now people think because he beat Clay Guida he's gonna give Edgar a fight, well newsflash, Clay Guida sucks, always has and always will. He didn't fight Maynard on his way to the title shot so I don't know how good he truly is.
> 
> Edgar all day. Bendo's gonna get boxed up big time, probably get his orbital broke and come back home with a black eye from hell. If you've seen St. Pierre/Koscheck 2 then you've seen Edgar/Henderson. Although I'd love to see a double KO since I hate both.


This is intense. LW is a strong division, the fighters struggle to keep a win streak because they're all well rounded and have different strengths, not because they all suck.

Edgar is great and should beat Bendo but he's got his work cut out with guys like Diaz, Miller and Cerrone fighting more often than him and tasting all the competition before he does.

Losing is part of the game, remember Frankie took a loss to Maynard long before he defeated Maynard, it improves more often than exposes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Rauno said:


> Frankie is going to be overlooked against everybody it seems. I'm going with him all day.


I agree. Edgar is the real deal.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

What Pettis can do, Edgar can do. Frankie's got this.


----------



## Mirage445

Edgar is going to outpoint Henderson.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I'm curious to know how anyone picking Bendo sees him winning?

He offers little striking power. His wrestling is good, but Frankie has a better pedigree and out-wrestled Maynard...who in my opinion is a much better wrestler than Bendo. BJJ wise I don't see an advantage. They are both Brown Belts and Frankie rolls with Renzo Gracie every day. A Gracie belt is worth more than whoever Bendo has his from(although I may be wrong, not sure who trains him in BJJ)

So in the end all I see Bendo having is size. And Frankie has dealt with being the smaller man his whole career...people will use the size thing each time. 

If Bendo can hold him against the cage and control him on the ground for the majority of 5 rounds I will be impressed. 

I see Bendo not being able to control him. If he gets a takedown I think Frankie gets right back up. And I see Frankie out-boxing him all night long.


----------



## LL

SM33 said:


> *This is intense. LW is a strong division, the fighters struggle to keep a win streak because they're all well rounded and have different strengths, not because they all suck.*
> 
> Edgar is great and should beat Bendo but he's got his work cut out with guys like Diaz, Miller and Cerrone fighting more often than him and tasting all the competition before he does.
> 
> Losing is part of the game, remember Frankie took a loss to Maynard long before he defeated Maynard, it improves more often than exposes.


I don't agree, I'm afraid.

G-Sot did get exposed against Siver, when his takedowns couldn't work the guy was like a fish out of water, Siver beat him down in the first and Siver's no slouch striking wise but then he goes and gets put out in a minute against dos Anjos.

Melvin Guillard got exposed with the ju-jitsu which has always been his problem and Pettis got exposed big time with his wrestling and was easily the biggest bust of 2011.

Guida and Miller are good on the ground but they can't hang with Maynard and Edgar, they're just better and I think Henderson falls in line with Guida and Miller. I don't think he can hang with either guy on the feet and I don't think he's gonna get Edgar down.


----------



## SM33

Pretty sure Soti got the better of Siver later in that fight, I may be wrong though. Not saying he's a great striker, I'm just saying it wasn't as one-sided as you claim.

LW has some great fighters, I don't see the issue. Edgar is good, he is Champ, that does not mean everyone else is a bum.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am taking Edgar here. He is faster and has amazing footwork. I think he frustrated Bendo on the feet. I also think Frankie has the wrestling to fend off Henderson and the speed to get back to his feet should he be taken down.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> and has better striking than Edgar.


This makes zero sense.


----------



## LL

SM33 said:


> Pretty sure Soti got the better of Siver later in that fight, I may be wrong though. Not saying he's a great striker, I'm just saying it wasn't as one-sided as you claim.
> 
> LW has some great fighters, I don't see the issue. Edgar is good, he is Champ, that does not mean everyone else is a bum.


Siver dropped him twice in the first round and began to slow down as the fight went on, that's why the fight was "close"

You say LW has some great fighters, I think they've only got two but that's the beauty of opinions, I just don't see any of these guys giving Edgar or Maynard a real problem.


----------



## Rygu

This should be an awesome fight. I'm giving the edge to Frankie based on better boxing, and what seems to be unlimited cardio. He's also one of the better scramblers in the UFC, very hard to keep on his back. Bendo will put up a great fight though, regardkless of where it goes. Definite FOTN and potential FOTY candidate. 

LyotoLegion, can we have a thread where you don't bring up how "weak" the LW division is. It really isn't, not at all, as you'll notice everyone disagree with you on that matter.


----------



## LL

rygu said:


> This should be an awesome fight. I'm giving the edge to Frankie based on better boxing, and what seems to be unlimited cardio. He's also one of the better scramblers in the UFC, very hard to keep on his back. Bendo will put up a great fight though, regardkless of where it goes. Definite FOTN and potential FOTY candidate.
> 
> LyotoLegion, can we have a thread where you don't bring up how "weak" the LW division is. It really isn't, not at all, as you'll notice everyone disagree with you on that matter.


This thread is about the Lightweight division, I don't think Ben Henderson has a shot in this fight and I'm stating my reasons why, I'm not gonna come in and put "Edgar 50-45 lol" I'm gonna state why I think he'll win like that.

And I could care less if people agree with me or not, if they wanna believe Lightweight is deep they can, but personally I think it sucks and if I think it sucks I'm allowed to think it sucks, it's called an opinion.


----------



## Rygu

TheLyotoLegion said:


> This thread is about the Lightweight division, I don't think Ben Henderson has a shot in this fight and I'm stating my reasons why, I'm not gonna come in and put "Edgar 50-45 lol" I'm gonna state why I think he'll win like that.
> 
> And I could care less if people agree with me or not, if they wanna believe Lightweight is deep they can, but personally I think it sucks and if I think it sucks I'm allowed to think it sucks, it's called an opinion.


That had nothing to do with your opinion on the Edgar/Bendo fight, I agree with you on the fight, Frankie is just better in almost every area, as he is better overall then anyone at LW at the moment. He's also a legit p4p fighter no doubt about it. 

I don't understand why you think LW is sooooo shallow though. I'm not saying it's full of depth, but you bring up Soti/Siver for some reason. Neither of them have ever really been in title contention, Siver has almost no ground game, and Soti has average standup at best. Guillard was a contender simply from his KO power/wrestling, and beating a top prospect quickly when he KO'd Dunham. Most knew his crappy sub D would eventually be exposed.


----------



## K R Y

Edgar. He's too fast, too well rounded for Benderson. I like both fighters, so not liking to see one of them lose, but Frankie's got this fight in the bag.


----------



## mmaswe82

Edgar takes it but I think it will be a hard fight, bendo an very well give him trouble. Edgar by a hard fought decision.


----------



## Woodenhead

Edgar by decision, I imagine. I really like both fighters. I think the more entertaining outcome (and one that would make the division even more interesting) would be Bendo finishing Edgar.


----------



## Liddellianenko

I'm picking Bendo for the win, he has the more diverse striking, good enough wrestling to negate Frankie's, and much better jitz.

That said I've underestimated Frankie in the past so who knows.


----------



## Roki977

Only thing that can beat Frankie is Bensons power. I think it is on another level.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Liddellianenko said:


> I'm picking Bendo for the win, he has the more diverse striking, good enough wrestling to negate Frankie's, and much better jitz.
> 
> That said I've underestimated Frankie in the past so who knows.


How does Bendo have much better jitz?

They are both brown belts and Frankie got his from Renzo and rolls with Renzo daily?

Bendo's jitz is overrated bad.


----------



## Life B Ez

AmdM said:


> I'm also bigger fan of Bendo tham of Frank, but honestly i don't see Bendo taking this.
> Frankie is just too fast on the feet for him to get an hold of him.
> Frank will probably jab Bendo's face to a UD.





sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> if Maynard couldn't outwrestle frankie i really don't see henderson doing it.


But Gray never tried to turn it into a wrestling match, he never used his size. He hurt Frankie twice showed he can't finish a large soda and head hunted for the rest of both fights. 

I think Henderson can finish Frankie if he shows up the way he has in previous fights.

It's going to be a good fight that's for sure.


----------



## osmium

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No, he doesn't.
> 
> Edgar is one of the best boxers at 155, probably second to only Nate Diaz.


Edgar would dismantle Nate standing if they fought. He has the same style as Nick and won't be able to handle that kind of footwork and head movement. Nate can probably finish guys more often with his boxing but against the divisions top strikers he will look a lot worse than Frankie. 

Frankie is winning this via being the more skillful fighter. I don't think Bendo is going to be much stronger when they grapple either Frankie was able to either win or nullify Maynard in the grappling department the past two fights. Bendo is a legit top 5 LW but Frankie is legit top 3 p4p.



SM33 said:


> Pretty sure Soti got the better of Siver later in that fight, I may be wrong though. Not saying he's a great striker, I'm just saying it wasn't as one-sided as you claim.
> 
> LW has some great fighters, I don't see the issue. Edgar is good, he is Champ, that does not mean everyone else is a bum.


Soti was winning a lot of striking exchanges he has solid boxing but no chin and great BJJ but poor wrestling. It is too bad he is so old and doesn't really have the time to improve his wrestling. He would be beastly if he had a good shot.


----------



## Walker

Call it a hunch but I think Henderson will win this fight. I love me some Frankie and I'll be rooting for him but I think Bendo will be able to outwork him and take him down to control the fight and win a decision. 

Frankie has got the skills and speed but I think Ben will be able to take him down and control the fight there.

I'll be happy to be wrong but for some reason I think Ben is walking away with the belt.​


----------



## dsmjrv

frankie is gonna out work bendo, he wont keep him down and is gonna be getting bopped up all day long...

i see a KO in the 3rd or 4th as bendo starts gassing and wilting...


----------



## tommydaone

Benson has been a tear since entering the UFC, but I think Frankie takes this.

Though I won't be surprised if Edgar wins closely and has to have a rematch to continue the trend of defending his title twice in a row to the same person.

It's nice to see people finally choosing Edgar as the favourite here, been counted out way too many times!


----------



## The Dark Knight

Well to be fair Maynard tried to take Frankie E down a few times in the 2nd fight, but wound up getting outwrestled for the most part, and I reckon Gray's at least as good a fighter as Bendo, so I can't see him doing too much to Frankie in that department. 

But..for a christian guy Bendo has some unreal aggression that could potentially catch Frankie E off guard. I still think Edgar will pull off the win though. The man is the definition of heart. Incredible fighter and a true champion. Can't wait, should be a fantastic fight.


----------



## cdtcpl

I think Bendo will have this fight, but anyone sleeping on Frankie is insane. I think Bendo will need to mix in leg kicks while avoiding the TD from Frankie, which is easier said than done. Bendo also needs to mix in knees because Frankie has shown to be a little loopy when he gets hit by a straight shot to the chin.

The big thing for me is Bendo's cardio. Mostly because if he starts to fade come third and fourth round Frankie is the sort of guy who can get 10-8 rounds by swarming you.


----------



## TanyaJade

I've really changed my whole attitude towards Bendo. I used to get upset at his obnoxious references to his God, but if you push that aside he's a good guy, and a handsome one at that.

I think Bendo will lose this fight on the feet though. He's too slow to keep up with Frankie. His striking is above average while Frankie's is off the charts. His grappling is fantastic but not explosive enough like Maynard's to keep Edgar from timing him. Frankie is going to employ a circling jab combo to prevent Bendo from pushing him up against the cage.

Frankie takes a UD here.


----------



## rebonecrusher

I expect this fight to be very exciting. I expect Henderson to make a fight of it and hang in there for the 5 rounds put take a pretty good beating overall from Edgar.


----------



## enufced904

I've got Bendo for this fight. The dude is legit and I feel he has better fight IQ then Gray and BJ and overall skills. I'm super stoked and can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## LL

enufced904 said:


> I've got Bendo for this fight. The dude is legit and I feel he has better fight IQ then Gray and BJ and overall skills. I'm super stoked and can't wait to see what happens!


Ben Henderson is more skilled than BJ Penn?

What on earth.....


----------



## dsmjrv

weird... i can see BJ beating gray and Bendo, their styles and advantages play right into BJ's strengths...


----------



## cookiefritas

Frankie is a beast, you can physically destroy him but never mentally defeat him. He has proven this many times, get ready Ben.


----------



## limba

Ben Henderson will take the belt.
I would say he submits Frankie, but if not...he takes ths fight 49-46.


----------



## Calibretto9

I think Frankie takes this. Ben impresses me with how strong he is and how hard he is to submit, but I think Frankie's speed, cardio and tenacity will carry him to the W. I don't see a finish but I think Frankie takes the UD.


----------



## Big_Charm

Frankie has this, he's got the heart of a lion. He's a modern day Rocky.

War Edgar!!!


----------



## limba

Awesome poster.


----------



## Life B Ez

limba said:


> Awesome poster.


Where's fat Rampage?


----------



## Shoegazer

I don't doubt Frankie anymore, but I'm taking Henderson. I just think he's got all that Gray had, and then you add more athleticism, better cardio, and an all-around better killer instinct. I can see him submitting Frankie. I can also see him controlling Frankie for 3 of 5 rounds.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Bendo has overrated BJJ. He gets out of a lot of positions, but getting into them shows how much more he has to go in BJJ.

Bendo ain't subbing Frankie. And I have no clue why people think he has a BJJ advantage. Both are brown belts, and Frankie trains with Renzo Gracie on the daily. Not sure where Bendo got his credentials.

If Bendo was such a BJJ ace he would have sub'd Guida with all the rolling around they did. Guida has been sub'd 6 times in his career.

Frankie wins. They both have cardio, they both have a solid ground game. Frankie is a better wrestler, striker, quicker, better footwork, and has the huge fight experience. 

Frankie wins.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Can't wait for this fight. Could be a fight of the year candidate. I hope and think Edgar will win, but Henderson's strength and aggressive style makes him a tough fight for any LW. I think Edgar edges it though with superior speed and striking.


----------



## 420atalon

Now I just need Henderson to win so I can go 0-4 on my parlay lol


----------



## Spec0688

With one of my favs in Rampage getting dominated, hope Bendo wins!


----------



## VikingKing

Oh this is such a awsome fight..dream matchup,i believe that we might have a new champion tonight


----------



## LL

We're about to witness one of the greatest displays of boxing in MMA.

Bendo might as well just decide which eye he wants to get surgery on after Edgar puts his hands on him.


----------



## cdtcpl

Joe Rogan sounds like he is in love when he talks about Edgar.


----------



## Sterl

Frankie Edgar UD. I can't justify doubting him anymore.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

The Rocky story comes to an end.


----------



## SideWays222

Ben Henderson is going to win a first round TKO. You heard it here.!!


----------



## Roflcopter

Praise Jesus!

Hallelujah!



WAR BENDOSUS!


----------



## Soakked

War Frankie!


----------



## jaycalgary

Changed my mind before I even said anything. He may be the champ but I still think he is the the underdog by size. Go Edgar!


----------



## Spec0688

cant wait

Edgar looked pumped, hope its a good fight!


----------



## Rygu

Finally Rogan says something I agree with tonight with regards to Frankie having the best walkout music.


----------



## Soakked

Kick in the door :fight02:


----------



## Sterl

lol love Rogan but he sucks hard at hiding his bias. He's going to be heartbroken if Frankie loses this.


----------



## Roflcopter

TheLyotoLegion said:


> We're about to witness one of the greatest displays of boxing in MMA.
> 
> Bendo might as well just decide which eye he wants to get surgery on after Edgar puts his hands on him.


I lol'd.


----------



## valvolean

Be funny if Frankie did a showtime kick off the fence on him....


----------



## VikingKing

Bendo will crush Edgar!


----------



## oldfan

The greatest fighter in the world is a 154lb plumber;s helper.


----------



## cdtcpl

I love the fact that even after all the stuff we have seen tonight people are still making bold predictions. Some of them have been accurate though, so lets see!


----------



## Alessia

Going to go with Edgar TKO Rd 3!


----------



## SideWays222

telling u guys. Ben is taking this.


----------



## Rygu

Wow Edgar is quick. Not many would have avoided that kick.


----------



## cdtcpl

WOW, someone is trying to learn from his past fights!


----------



## Sterl

Ben is having some problems with Frankie's speed I'm noticing. .. just like everyone else Edgar fights.


----------



## oldfan

Ben better leave his feet on the floor


----------



## Roflcopter

Bendosus 10-9....close round though.


----------



## LL

Does Ben Henderson know how to fight clean?

Purposely hits Guida in the back of the head.
Kicks Edgar in the sack and tries to kick him in the back of the head.


----------



## Sterl

Interesting round. I say 10-9 Edgar.


----------



## cdtcpl

Close round, I wouldn't count it in the bank if I was either fighter.


----------



## Alessia

That would have been amazing if that kick even just landed.


----------



## Walker

Round 1 for Frankie but Ben has the plan to win this fight.


----------



## VikingKing

Look at the thies of Hendo.******* huge!


----------



## SideWays222

10-9 edgar imo. round 1


----------



## Rygu

He brought in Efrain to emulate Frankie? Did I hear that right?


----------



## BWoods

Bendo is landing some really nice shots. I wouldn't be surprised if he drops Frankie.


----------



## cdtcpl

Frankie looks a little wobbly.


----------



## Sterl

Damnnn


----------



## Roflcopter

2nd to Edgar...


Spoke too soon...LMAO


----------



## cdtcpl

OH the upkick!

Look at that cut!


----------



## anderton46

ridiculously close second round.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Henderson's taking this. More certain than ever.

Still, Frankie is a fecking warrior.


----------



## Spec0688

Bendo has round 2, stole it from Edgar at the end.


----------



## oldfan

Frankies nose is broke! Ben is in big trouble now,


----------



## Nikkolai

That was almost Gegard Mousasi like.


----------



## cdtcpl

Frankie is moving awkward. Not sure what is going on in his head at the moment.


----------



## osmium

Dumb by Edgar you have to throw the leg away from you for that pass.


----------



## Spec0688

Letss Goo Bendooo


----------



## cdtcpl

Why is Bendo throwing elbows a la Faber? Did he hurt his hands?


----------



## BWoods

cdtcpl said:


> Why is Bendo throwing elbows a la Faber? Did he hurt his hands?


He doesn't want to hurt his hands because he needs them to brush his hair back.


----------



## Spec0688

Round 1 - tossup for me
Rounds 2 - Bendo
Round 3 - Bendo


----------



## Roflcopter

Frankie came back strong.

I have Henderson up 2 rounds to 1.


----------



## LL

29-28 Edgar.


----------



## Roflcopter

cdtcpl said:


> Why is Bendo throwing elbows a la Faber? Did he hurt his hands?


He threw one.


----------



## oldfan

3-0 frankie. he's landing more strikes and takedowns.


----------



## cdtcpl

That eye is going to start factoring in now. It is almost shut.


----------



## osmium

I have it 30-28 right now. Frankie is clearly the more skilled fighter all Bendo has going for him is his length and athleticism.


----------



## Rygu

Shot to the balls number 2 for Bendo.


----------



## LL

What the hell? That's the second time he's kicked him in the balls, let's take a point now.


----------



## Spec0688

How does Frankie have all 3 rounds for some people? 

Benson is landing all the significant strikes, at least you should have him winning the third if anything...


----------



## Guy Incognito

"LW is one of the weakest divisions" - the dumbest poster on this forum AKA LyotoLegion.


----------



## IcemanJacques

I've got Frankie up 2 rounds to 1.


----------



## Sterl

That guillotine would have made any regular man tap, but not Edgar. He's immortal.


----------



## cdtcpl

I know how I judge this fight, but these refs have been sort of unpredictable. I wouldn't let this go to the judges if I was either fighter right now.


----------



## Roflcopter

So close.....hm...

think this last round might decide it.


----------



## DragonStriker

I hope this doesnt go to the judges, but I think Henderson is winning this fight.


----------



## Rygu

I have Frankie up 3-1 but could see an argument made for it to be tied. Soooo close.


----------



## LL

Guy Incognito said:


> "LW is one of the weakest divisions" - the dumbest poster on this forum AKA LyotoLegion.


Not one of, the weakest division.

Edgar's up 3 to 1 but Bendo should have lost a point for those two illegal kicks to the balls.


----------



## IcemanJacques

2 Rounds each. Winner of this gets the title. Come on Benson!


----------



## Spec0688

I got Bendo winning this so far, Edgar had a takedown but immediately got locked up in a submission and didnt do anything on the ground.


----------



## Roflcopter

osmium said:


> I have it 30-28 right now. Frankie is clearly the more skilled fighter all Bendo has going for him is his length and athleticism.


You are really on his balls.


----------



## anderton46

could well be 2-2


----------



## BWoods

Currently I have it like this.

Round 1 - Edgar
Round 2 - Henderson
Round 3 - Edgar
Round 4 - Edgar

Most of the rounds are really tight though. I could see Bendo taking the first or third.


----------



## SideWays222

I have Henderson winning 3-1....


----------



## Walker

I gots 2-2 rounds for both fighters. Bendo has done the most damage though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I feel like we'll be seeing Henderson-Edgar II in the near future...


----------



## Soakked

Bendo winning 3 rounds to one.


----------



## xeberus

Hell of a fight


----------



## AlphaDawg

IF Bendo gets robbed I'm going to be ******* pissed. Bendo doesn't have a scratch on his face and he looks as fresh as the first round. Couldn't even tell he was in a fight.


----------



## BigPont

I give it to Frankie 3-2.


----------



## Spec0688

Bendo stole round 5 just like that

NEW CHAMP BABY


----------



## Roflcopter

3-2 Bendosus.


PRAISE JESUS!


----------



## Blitzz

49-46 Henderson.


----------



## anderton46

****, frankie had that last round till the last 10 seconds. could literally go either way.


----------



## LL

Well if these judges are competent this is a clear cut 49-46(should be 49-45 due to illegal shots) for Edgar, out-struck him and out-wrestled him. Caught all his kicks, easy decision for Edgar but we already knew that...


----------



## VikingKing

what a fight!!! DamnCouldnt been better than this...


----------



## osmium

50-47 Edgar.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Draw!


----------



## Sterl

48-47 Edgar,


----------



## SideWays222

Henderson 3-2 for me.


----------



## oldfan

Very close but not enough to take the belt away from the Champ.


----------



## Roki977

Edgar is still champ...


----------



## Roflcopter




----------



## Rygu

Frankie should win, but with the judges we've had tonight, i'm kind of worried.


----------



## Spec0688

I got 4-1 Bendo...maybe could give 1 more round to Edgar..

Bendo still won this.


----------



## IcemanJacques

I got Bendo 3-2. Incredibly close. Great fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well if these judges are competent this is a clear cut 49-46(should be 49-45 due to illegal shots) for Edgar, out-struck him and out-wrestled him. Caught all his kicks, easy decision for Edgar but we already knew that...


You have serious issues.


----------



## AJClark

I got Edgar winning.


----------



## Roflcopter

Rounds 1,2,4 for winner and NEW UFC LW champion. Benson Henderson!


----------



## NoYards

Shit .. too bad there has to be a loser.

I think Henderson won, but it could go 50-45 either way depending on what the judges were looking at.


----------



## LL

Canadian Psycho said:


> You have serious issues.


Did you miss Edgar catch the kicks?

Did you miss Edgar drop him in the fifth?

Outside of the upkick Bendo had nothing for him.


----------



## jaycalgary

Edger out worked him. Henderson doesn't deserve to be champ with that performance and advantage.


----------



## TanyaJade

Bendo by a razor thin margin, wouldn't be upset either way.


----------



## BWoods

I'm calling it 48-47 Edgar.


----------



## rallyman

regardless great fight


----------



## LL

What?!?!?


----------



## osmium

Horrible judging.


----------



## Spec0688

called it...4-1 Bendo


----------



## Roflcopter

Smoooooooooooooth!


Hallelujiah!

Praise Jesus!


----------



## anderton46

hmm in what world did bendo win 4 rounds.


----------



## Rygu

**** that.

Seriously, **** that.


----------



## AlphaDawg

**** Yea!!!!!! Wooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## LL

There Better Be A ******* Rematch


----------



## cdtcpl

Won all my bets tonight! Thank you Bendo!


----------



## Roflcopter

Through CHRIST!


----------



## Spec0688

How is that horrible juding?

Edgar got takedowns but didn't do anythign with that, and he got out damaged standing significantly.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Wooo! such an awesome fight. I would love to see a rematch. Congratulations to Benson.


----------



## Soakked

Bendo won IMO.


----------



## LL

One single upkick won that fight.

That's a disgrace...


----------



## cdtcpl

Looks like we may be seeing Pettis/Bendo rematch very soon!


----------



## Roflcopter

NoYards said:


> Shit .. too bad there has to be a loser.
> 
> I think Henderson won, but it could go 50-45 either way depending on what the judges were looking at.


2nd round was firmly Henderson....5th I thought clearly Edgar's.


----------



## ptw

Rematch Rematch Rematch.


----------



## 420atalon

lololol 0-4 on my parlay...

So what happened to the LW division being so weak behind Edgar and Maynard?

Deepest division by far. It really is going to be hard for any one fighter to hold onto the title right now.


----------



## anderton46

Spec0688 said:


> How is that horrible juding?
> 
> Edgar got takedowns but didn't do anythign with that, and he got out damaged standing significantly.


Out damaged? You mean a single upkick that broke his nose, meaning he bled for the rest of the fight that Rogan went on about as if it was the be all and end all. Great fight, super close, would have loved a draw and rematch.


----------



## IcemanJacques

TheLyotoLegion said:


> One single upkick won that fight.
> 
> That's a disgrace...


Oh shut up. It was a close fight man. Could have gone either way. Stop having a cry.


----------



## DragonStriker

Bendo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdtcpl

Seriously loving this translator!


----------



## Guy Incognito

Can LyotoLegion please be banned now, he is not a troll but just legitimately stupid


It can have went either way but so could have Edgar vs Bj 1


----------



## Walker

Normally I would never say this but I'd be down for rematch, Though Bendo won this fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222

i scored it 3-2 for Ben Henderson.

Some of you guys seriously need to learn how UFC scoring works. You guys create your own criteria or something. In what world should Edgar get points for catching kicks??? that doesnt mean shit. Especially since henderson landed his kicks and Edgar grabs them on the way out. 

Good call and posters here need to understand the scoring system better because you guys have some warped view on how fights are scored.


----------



## MikeHawk

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There Better Be A ******* Rematch


Lmfao @ you.

100% sure, huh?


----------



## TraMaI

Roflcopter said:


> Through CHRIST!


I am not ready for 6 months of this horseshit.


----------



## Zubuis

I personally thought Frankie won. Either way Frankie's awesome.


----------



## LL

IcemanJacques said:


> Oh shut up. It was a close fight man. Could have gone either way. Stop having a cry.


No it wasn't.

He out-struck and out-wrestled him, ONE KICK decided this fight, this is the biggest disgrace in the history of MMA. Absolute robbery. Japan should be ashamed.


----------



## Rygu

Bendo fought better than I thought he would, but Frankie landed way more strikes. Bendo landed a more damaging ones obviously, but Frankie should have won 48-47. 

I really don't understand the 49-46 the two judges scored for him. 

I need to punch something.


----------



## Sterl

Unless Edgar gets a rematch, Pettis is going to be champion soon.


----------



## Roki977

That is BS..

Edgar did way more, even droped him and main thing, Bedno didint do enough to win champion fight.


----------



## VikingKing

I dont know.It all deppends on how you see it,Bendo did more damage and when Edgar took him down Edgar didnt manage to do anything at all.Consider the guilotine attempt and the kick(for example)

I think its fair that he is the champion.I wouldnt say thats a robbery!

But what an warrior Edgar is! Gotta love that fighter..


----------



## MikeHawk

You guys need a reality check if you think Frankie won at all. Strikes that do damage> Insignificant pitter patter strikes


----------



## SideWays222

SideWays222 said:


> i scored it 3-2 for Ben Henderson.
> 
> Some of you guys seriously need to learn how UFC scoring works. You guys create your own criteria or something. In what world should Edgar get points for catching kicks??? that doesnt mean shit. Especially since henderson landed his kicks and Edgar grabs them on the way out.
> 
> Good call and *posters here need to understand the scoring system better because you guys have some warped view on how fights are scored.*


This again.


----------



## Roflcopter




----------



## cdtcpl

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No it wasn't.
> 
> He out-struck and out-wrestled him, ONE KICK decided this fight, this is the biggest disgrace in the history of MMA. Absolute robbery. Japan should be ashamed.


It's hard to look at Frankie's face and agree completely with you. Clearly Bendo's punches were packing some serious power behind them.


----------



## Soakked

Translator lady is no joke.


----------



## osmium

TheLyotoLegion said:


> One single upkick won that fight.
> 
> That's a disgrace...


Yep. Nothing really to say other than the better man won but then had it stolen away by three incompetent people.



cdtcpl said:


> It's hard to look at Frankie's face and agree completely with you. Clearly Bendo's punches were packing some serious power behind them.


That was done almost completely by a jab in the first and the upkick in the second.


----------



## anderton46

SideWays222 said:


> i scored it 3-2 for Ben Henderson.
> 
> Some of you guys seriously need to learn how UFC scoring works. You guys create your own criteria or something. In what world should Edgar get points for catching kicks??? that doesnt mean shit. Especially since henderson landed his kicks and Edgar grabs them on the way out.
> 
> Good call and posters here need to understand the scoring system better because you guys have some warped view on how fights are scored.


If you've watched 'UFC SCORING' in action before you'll have seen countless fights been given to the person who scores the most takedowns even if they were totally beaten on the feet and did no damage on the floor. So the fact Frankie outwrestled bendo plus landed more punches (if not more damage) meant that alot of people thought Franie might have won.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Canadian Psycho said:


> I feel like we'll be seeing Henderson-Edgar II in the near future...


Bank on it. 

Not that it matters... it's only being kept warm for Nate.


----------



## Spec0688

SideWays222 said:


> i scored it 3-2 for Ben Henderson.
> 
> Some of you guys seriously need to learn how UFC scoring works. You guys create your own criteria or something. In what world should Edgar get points for catching kicks??? that doesnt mean shit. Especially since henderson landed his kicks and Edgar grabs them on the way out.
> 
> Good call and posters here need to understand the scoring system better because you guys have some warped view on how fights are scored.


I agree.

People watch Edgar moving around and fly in and land 2 soft punches, and think he's winning. Bendo got takendown but IMMEDIATELY got back up, not to mention he was winning in the standup by a mile. 

Catching kicks doesn't earn you points, and those kicks he catched, Bendo's kick hit first, causing damage, then it got caught. 

Watch it again people, Bendo clearly won.


----------



## Roflcopter

Lyoto is seriously the biggest whiny **** on this forum...ffs...

Osmisium is at least tolerable because everyone already knows he pre-judges outcomes based on who he wants to win and is otherwise a good poster.


----------



## OHKO

Bring on Edgar Vs Aldo!


----------



## IcemanJacques

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No it wasn't.
> 
> He out-struck and out-wrestled him, ONE KICK decided this fight, this is the biggest disgrace in the history of MMA. Absolute robbery. Japan should be ashamed.


I disagree that he outstruck him. Both landed a heap of strikes with Bendo getting the more powerful strikes. And there were takedowns both way with neither guy being on his back for long.

Just give him some respect, just because you gave Benson zero chance it doesn't mean you can just throw a tantrum.


----------



## MMABeast

Edgar lost all rounds. He didnt do any damage.


----------



## Roflcopter

NUFF SAID!


----------



## Sterl

Roflcopter said:


> Lyoto is seriously the biggest whiny **** on this forum...ffs...


You just went way to far with that.


----------



## Spec0688

Not to mention round 2 and 5, Bendo was on top at the end of the round, so that negates whatever takedown Edgar got.


----------



## Mckeever

Lyoto Legion is a ******* bitch.

Take the loss and take back your words about the LW division, instead of crying like a baby.


----------



## oldfan

Zubuis said:


> I personally thought Frankie won. Either way Frankie's awesome.


I agree. BUT... screw a rematch. I WANT TO SEE FRANKIE FIGHT SOMEONE HIS OWN SIZE.


----------



## LL

IcemanJacques said:


> I disagree that he outstruck him. Both landed a heap of strikes with Bendo getting the more powerful strikes. And there were takedowns both way with neither guy being on his back for long.
> 
> Just give him some respect, just because you gave Benson zero chance it doesn't mean you can just throw a tantrum.


I'm not going to give a criminal and a cheater credit.

Ben Henderson literally just got away with robbery, funny how they took points from Caceres for two kicks to the groin but when Henderson does it it's all dandy.


----------



## VikingKing

SideWays222 said:


> This again.


Thats true


----------



## Roflcopter

Bendosus will break the record for title defenses at LW. Can I get an Amen?


----------



## AlphaDawg

Can't believe some of you are scoring it for Edgar. Did you watch the same fight? I don 't get it. There better not be an instant rematch.


----------



## Roflcopter

Sterl said:


> You just went way to far with that.


Didn't go far enough.


----------



## SideWays222

Edgar didnt do much. He needs to commit more to his stuff because catching kicks does nothing if you dont follow up. Takedowns do nothing if you dont follow up. Punches mean little if you dont follow up or put force behind them.

Bendo clearly won rounds 3 and 2 based on the scoring system. Which people need to learn.


----------



## Mckeever

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not going to give a criminal and a cheater credit.
> 
> Ben Henderson literally just got away with robbery, funny how they took points from Caceres for two kicks to the groin but when Henderson does it it's all dandy.


Ban this clown now.


----------



## MikeHawk

Roflcopter said:


> Lyoto is seriously the biggest whiny **** on this forum...ffs...
> 
> Osmisium is at least tolerable because everyone already knows he pre-judges outcomes based on who he wants to win and is otherwise a good poster.


That's what happens when you post Edgar is going to win for a week like it's a fact. You go into super denial.


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> This again.


No one is saying he won because he caught the kicks. He caught the kicks and landed between 1-3 strikes in return. That is supposed to score points but apparently having your nose broken by an upkick means you lose every round afterwards because you are bleeding even when you are clearly out landing and out wrestling your opponent.

I love how you idiots are accusing me of confirmation bias when I could accuse you of the exact same thing. Except my reasons for scoring the fight the way I did are 100% factual and in line with how the fights are supposed to be scored.


----------



## DragonStriker

No rematch please Bendo vs Pettis now.


----------



## VikingKing

AlphaDawg said:


> Can't believe some of you are scoring it for Edgar. Did you watch the same fight? I don 't get it. There better not be an instant rematch.


I agree.Esp with those who call it a robbery,thats ridic!


----------



## Roflcopter

AlphaDawg said:


> Can't believe some of you are scoring it for Edgar. Did you watch the same fight? I don 't get it. There better not be an instant rematch.


Wait, you are surprised that people who 

A: Are big fans of Frankie

B: Bet on him


think he won? Mind you, this is probably a guy who thought Lyoto beat Shogun in the first fight.


And Osmisium seriously thought Maia beat Weidman despite losing every single round...including the striking.

The ridiculous thing is the fervor in which they insist that he won.


----------



## anderton46

SideWays222 said:


> Edgar didnt do much. He needs to commit more to his stuff because catching kicks does nothing if you dont follow up. Takedowns do nothing if you dont follow up. Punches mean little if you dont follow up or put force behind them.
> 
> Bendo clearly won rounds 3 and 2 based on the scoring system. Which people need to learn.


I genuinely don't think he's holding back, he just doesn't have much power. He's one of the smallest LW's and so far he's fought Penn who has a granite chin, and Maynard/Bendo who are both utterly huge. So he has problem hurting them. Still managed to drop bendo and KO maynard though.


----------



## IcemanJacques

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not going to give a criminal and a cheater credit.
> 
> Ben Henderson literally just got away with robbery, funny how they took points from Caceres for two kicks to the groin but when Henderson does it it's all dandy.


A criminal and a cheater? pathetic.

It was a close fight. As for the points being taken away. Caceres was the first time we had ever seen that. So don't act like it's the normal punishment. As well as Benson kicks seem to be far more accidental due to Frankie moving so much, in comparison to Caceres just throwing clumsy inside legs.

Go heat up your crow, and enjoy eating it.


----------



## LL

Mckeever said:


> Ban this clown now.


Yeah, don't have a response to do that do you?

There is no consistency in MMA, Cacres kicks a guy twice, gets docked two points, Henderson does it twice. NOTHING HAPPENS.


----------



## oldfan

They aren't going to bann the boy for being rude, insulting and completely out of line when he brings out the same in all of you.


----------



## cookiefritas

Great close fight, could had gone either way. Frankie probably landed more punches, but Ben Henderson just did more damage and was the one controlling the center of the octagon; he is the deserved champion.


----------



## TheAuger

It wasn't that close or even controversial to warrant an instant rematch. Catching leg kicks after they land & taking Benson down and not keeping him there for a fraction of a sec does not win you fights.


----------



## Ddog0587

Lyoto....stop crying please. Just admit your a horrible judge of MMA talent. First Lyoto over Jones now "henderson doesntstand a chance meeeeeeh......edgar got robbed meeeeeeeh"
:bye02:


----------



## Roflcopter

MikeHawk said:


> That's what happens when you post Edgar is going to win for a week like it's a fact. You go into super denial.


Or osmisium "Frankie Edgar is the best striker at 155"

lawl...then gets mad and blames Henderson being too big.


----------



## Rygu

I'd love to see Bendo/Penn. 

Somewhere down the road.


----------



## MikeHawk

osmium said:


> No one is saying he won because he caught the kicks. He caught the kicks and landed between 1-3 strikes in return. That is supposed to score points but apparently having your nose broken by an upkick means you lose every round afterwards because you are bleeding even when you are clearly out landing and out wrestling your opponent.


Quit scoring strikes based on volume and not damage. 1 clean hard shot from Bendo was worth about 10 of Edgar's.


----------



## SideWays222

anderton46 said:


> If you've watched 'UFC SCORING' in action before you'll have seen countless fights been given to the person who scores the most takedowns even if they were totally beaten on the feet and did no damage on the floor. So the fact Frankie outwrestled bendo plus landed more punches (if not more damage) meant that alot of people thought Franie might have won.


too bad Bendo did more.

Frankie didnt hold Bendo down and blanket him to a decision. Or else i would have agreed that Frankie won. This was a complete different fight and Frankies takedowns were not the biggest scoring source through the fight.


----------



## LL

Ddog0587 said:


> Lyoto....stop crying please. Just admit your a horrible judge of MMA talent. First Lyoto over Jones now "henderson doesntstand a chance meeeeeeh......edgar got robbed meeeeeeeh"
> :bye02:


Guess again moron, I never said Lyoto would beat Jones, I said that fight was dead even. Quit looking at the username and read the posts.

I still want an explanation as to why Caceres got docked two points and Henderson didn't.


----------



## DragonStriker

Has anyone noticed that every fight Edgar has had as a champ he has to face the guy again in a rematch just give him someone else rematches with Edgar are getting annoying now.


----------



## anderton46

Anyone else wonder throughout that fight why Edgar didn't jump on Bendo's back the 3/4/5 times he had standing back control? If he hoped on his back the kimora attempts wouldn't have worked and he'd have.. back control. Thought that was really weird, perhaps being a wrestler its not in his nature?


----------



## 420atalon

rygu said:


> I'd love to see Bendo/Penn.
> 
> Somewhere down the road.


Why?

Penn is irrelevant... He doesn't have the drive to compete at this level anymore.


----------



## MikeHawk

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, don't have a response to do that do you?
> 
> There is no consistency in MMA, Cacres kicks a guy twice, gets docked two points, Henderson does it twice. NOTHING HAPPENS.


Take a step back from denial and realize how stupid your post is. The nut shots in the Figueroa fight obviously did way more damage. The nut shots in this fight hardly effected Edgar.


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> Wait, you are surprised that people who
> 
> A: Are big fans of Frankie
> 
> B: Bet on him
> 
> 
> think he won? Mind you, this is probably a guy who thought Lyoto beat Shogun in the first fight.
> 
> 
> And Osmisium seriously thought Maia beat Weidman despite losing every single round...including the striking.
> 
> The ridiculous thing is the fervor in which they insist that he won.


Yeah I thought the guy who was landing vastly better striking combinations won not the guy who got takedowns for 15 seconds which he did nothing with.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Guess again moron, I never said Lyoto would beat Jones, I said that fight was dead even. Quit looking at the username and read the posts.
> 
> I still want an explanation as to why Caceres got docked two points and Henderson didn't.


BECAUSE THE CACERES FIGHT LASTED AN EXTRA 10 MINUTES BECAUSE OF THOSE KICKS. THIS ONE LASTED 5 MORE SECONDS


----------



## Mckeever

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, don't have a response to do that do you?
> 
> There is no consistency in MMA, Cacres kicks a guy twice, gets docked two points, Henderson does it twice. NOTHING HAPPENS.


You've shown your true colours after this result kid. And before you say I'm a biased fan.










Take your words back and apologise about your LW division crap for months on end. You were wrong. Accept it and move on.


----------



## LL

MikeHawk said:


> Take a step back from denial and realize how stupid your post is. The nut shots in the Figueroa fight obviously did way more damage. The nut shots in this fight hardly effected Edgar.


Doesn't matter, an kick to the balls is still a kick to the balls.


----------



## Shoegazer

That was an easy fight to score for me. Now we have to listen to this christ BS....at least it's not nearly as sickening with Ben as it is with JBJ. I kinda like Ben anyway, for some reason.

I think Pettis whoops that ass though...just has Ben's number.


----------



## Alessia

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I still want an explanation as to why Caceres got docked two points and Henderson didn't.


Considering none of us are the referees in those fights, I don't think anyone here can give you an explanation as to why the referee decided to dock points or not.


----------



## Rygu

420atalon said:


> Why?
> 
> Penn is irrelevant... He doesn't have the drive to compete at this level anymore.


If he did, and beat a few guys, it would be a great fight. He's only 33.


----------



## kilik

decision could of went either way. very hard fight to judge.

i was leaning more towards henderson though, his kicks were landing well and he done the more effective striking.

hopefully edgar goes to fw now


----------



## Roflcopter

MikeHawk said:


> Quit scoring strikes based on volume and not damage. 1 clean hard shot from Bendo was worth about 10 of Edgar's.


That's the funny thing with os...the way he scores fights is totally inconsistent and just goes with whoever he is biased to.

Weidman jabbed Maia 4 times for every horrible, telegraphed, non damaging over hand right he threw but apparently according to os, Maia tooled Weidman in the standup.

Why? Because os said that Maia would destroy him before the fight, so of course, it's better to make yourself look like a fool and ardently defend your wrong position in the face of total reality then actually suck it up.


----------



## TanyaJade

Some of you guys need to chill.

It was really close. I had Henderson winning 2, 3, and 4. I don't agree with the 49-46 score, but I guarantee you there is going to be a rematch of some sorts.

I like Henderson well enough, but I am going to get super tired of this Christianity thing. That shit gets on my last nerve like no tomorrow.

Congrats to Bendo, and congrats to the Christians. Rick Santorum may not be elected President but you have Ben Henderson as your LW Champion.

Frankie should move down to FW.


----------



## dlxrevolution

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not going to give a criminal and a cheater credit.
> 
> Ben Henderson literally just got away with robbery, funny how they took points from Caceres for two kicks to the groin but when Henderson does it it's all dandy.


Hey TLL, did you do this?


----------



## LL

Ari said:


> Some of you guys need to chill.
> 
> It was really close. I had Henderson winning 2, 3, and 4. I don't agree with the 49-46 score, but I guarantee you there is going to be a rematch of some sorts.
> 
> I like Henderson well enough, but I am going to get super tired of this Christianity thing. That shit gets on my last nerve like no tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to Bendo, and congrats to the Chritians. Rick Santorum may not be elected President but you have Ben Henderson as your LW Champion.
> 
> Frankie should move down to FW.


Ben Henderson is the biggest laughing stock of a Christian I've ever seen.

Thou shalt not steal! Yeah well, he just committed some serious theft in Japan.

Whatever though, Maynard's gonna take that belt now.


----------



## No_Mercy

I had Bendo before, during, and after the fight. He's got a wrestling background, too quick, strong, and overall bigger. Surprised he didn't press the action more. I could see Edgar trying to eek the decision by points. But Bendo landed the heavier damage by far. 

Pettis vs Bendo...lets go!


----------



## osmium

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Guess again moron, I never said Lyoto would beat Jones, I said that fight was dead even. Quit looking at the username and read the posts.
> 
> I still want an explanation as to why Caceres got docked two points and Henderson didn't.


That second low blow wasn't Bendo's fault at all there shouldn't have been a point deduction. If he did it again even if it wasn't really his fault it should have been one though just because it has too much impact on the fight to not.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> No one is saying he won because he caught the kicks. He caught the kicks and landed between 1-3 strikes in return. That is supposed to score points but apparently having your nose broken by an upkick means you lose every round afterwards because you are bleeding even when you are clearly out landing and out wrestling your opponent.
> 
> I love how you idiots are accusing me of confirmation bias when I could accuse you of the exact same thing. Except my reasons for scoring the fight the way I did are 100% factual and in line with how the fights are supposed to be scored.


Ben Henderson won the striking by far. He landed the much better punches and he landed the better kicks. Frankie didnt do anything with his takedowns and got reversed himself,taken down and was in some good submission attempts. And Frankies punches when holding Bens leg were pitiful. Henderson landed the better strikes with his leg being held. And Henderson took aggression. he won 3 rounds by a good margin. Not even disputable. 

You are wrong.


----------



## kc1983

Benson is the man. Tomorrow I will rewatch the fight again since I started watching from the third round. But those last 3 rounds were all Henderson, the second round was too with that up kick which nearly put Edgar away. Man, Edgar had been beaten up so badly in his last 3 fights. How much more damage can this kid take? Guy's got heart thats for damn sure. 

Clear cut win for Benson Henderson though. There's a new LW champ in the house :thumb01:


----------



## St.Paul Guy

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *Ben Henderson is the biggest laughing stock of a Christian I've ever seen.
> 
> Thou shalt not steal! Yeah well, he just committed some serious theft in Japan.
> *
> Whatever though, Maynard's gonna take that belt now.


Just stop.


----------



## Roflcopter

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Ben Henderson is the biggest laughing stock of a Christian I've ever seen.
> 
> Thou shalt not steal! Yeah well, he just committed some serious theft in Japan.
> 
> Whatever though, Maynard's gonna take that belt now.


How old are you? Are you old enough to drink? I want to assume you are just drunk right now and actually not that pathetically immature.


----------



## DragonStriker

I want a gif of that upkick, it was nasty.


----------



## LL

Roflcopter said:


> How old are you? Are you old enough to drink? I want to assume you are just drunk right now and actually not that pathetically immature.


I'm not drunk, I'm ******* irate.

Compustrike will show you all the light. I promise you.


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> That's the funny thing with os...the way he scores fights is totally inconsistent and just goes with whoever he is biased to.
> 
> Weidman jabbed Maia 4 times for every horrible, telegraphed, non damaging over hand right he threw but apparently according to os, Maia tooled Weidman in the standup.
> 
> Why? Because os said that Maia would destroy him before the fight, so of course, it's better to make yourself look like a fool and ardently defend your wrong position in the face of total reality then actually suck it up.


Wrong position as in factually correct one Weidman did nothing in that fight. You don't know shit about striking if you think Weidman looked better standing than Maia especially in the second. The third round was an abomination from both of them but at least Maia was throwing Weidman wasn't even doing anything.


----------



## Rygu

dlxrevolution said:


> Hey TLL, did you do this?


That rules.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Ben Henderson is the biggest laughing stock of a Christian I've ever seen.
> 
> *Thou shalt not steal! Yeah well, he just committed some serious theft in Japan.*
> 
> Whatever though, Maynard's gonna take that belt now.


Dude, really? I think Frankie won too, but stop with the criminal/robbery thing. They weren't going to take a point for 2 low blows that far apart in a championship fight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

called it since the WEC days, we would see the pettis and benson rematch in the UFC but for the UFC title, guess i was right

i said this fight would be close but benson would take it, hes just better at almost everything and much bigger, it wasnt a case of underrating edgar (i picked him over maynard both title fights) but bendo was just being way underated and edgar overrated in this case...its a terrible stylistic match up for edgar


----------



## jnadro52

*UFC Scoring*

For those of you who need the link to the scoring for UFC Matches:

http://community.ufc.com/blog/member/HAD0K3N/all/know-your-mmascoring 

In the end, Frankie had more EFFECTIVE strikes, more takedowns, and about even octagon control and aggresiveness. Just because a fighter is in the middle of the ring doesn't mean they have octagon control scoring points. Octagon control is how effectively you attack while properly balanced and moving forward, as well as take down opponents while properly balanced.

They even displayed Edgars total strike count as opposed to Bendos during the match, and Frankie had about 30 more effective strikes. He obviously had more takedowns as well. The rules say nothing about HOW LONG the person has to be on the mat for a takedown to be registered.

For those of you saying that Bendo should win because Edgar had more apparent injury, you are effectively saying that Bendo should win because he's bigger. Also, palpable injury means almost nothing. Think about it. People with darker complexions generally show less injury to the face compared to people with fair skin. So, now the color of your skin should be an advantage? Thats RACIST! :confused03:


----------



## LizaG

I thought Edgar won, but still give Henderson credit as he put up one hell of a fight. Only Edgar can look truely awesome in defeat, he can take some heavy shots and still come forward and control some rounds, I had Edgar wining by the same scores Henderson was given.

Edgar will be back, he will beat guys that forum-dwellers say he isn't supposed to beat, and he'll wear that belt again!

But well done to Ben Henderson!


----------



## LL

rygu said:


> That rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, really? I think Frankie won too, but stop with the criminal/robbery thing. They weren't going to take a point for 2 low blows that far apart in a championship fight.


Then why even make rules if you're not gonna enforce them?


----------



## MikeHawk

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Doesn't matter, an kick to the balls is still a kick to the balls.


No it's not. If someones cup protects them from most of the impact of the shot it shouldn't matter. If you ball up on the ground like Figueroa then yeah, take a point.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not drunk, I'm ******* irate.
> 
> Compustrike will show you all the light. I promise you.


Again, strikes aren't scored on volume. Your logic is nowhere in sight today.


----------



## SideWays222

jnadro52 said:


> For those of you who need the link to the scoring for UFC Matches:
> 
> http://community.ufc.com/blog/member/HAD0K3N/all/know-your-mmascoring
> 
> In the end, *Frankie had more EFFECTIVE strikes*, more takedowns, and about even octagon control and aggresiveness. Just because a fighter is in the middle of the ring doesn't mean they have octagon control scoring points. Octagon control is how effectively you attack while properly balanced and moving forward, as well as take down opponents while properly balanced.
> 
> They even displayed Edgars total strike count as opposed to Bendos during the match, and Frankie had about 30 more effective strikes. He obviously had more takedowns as well. The rules say nothing about HOW LONG the person has to be on the mat for a takedown to be registered.
> 
> For those of you saying that Bendo should win because Edgar had more apparent injury, you are effectively saying that Bendo should win because he's bigger. Also, palpable injury means almost nothing. Think about it. People with darker complexions generally show less injury to the face compared to people with fair skin. So, now the color of your skin should be an advantage? Thats RACIST! :confused03:


Hahahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahahhahahaha
Hahahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahahhahahaha
Hahahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahahhahahaha
Hahahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahahhahahaha
Hahahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahahhahahaha
Hahahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahahhahahaha
Hahahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahahhahahaha


----------



## BrutalKO

... What a great card with awesome fights! Well deserved win by Henderson. He landed the harder, more damaging strikes and that upkick was sick. What heart shown by both. Great technique by Frankie but more so from Henderson. I agree with the UD for Benson. I figured Rampage's cardio would be a factor. If Rampage was at optimum shape & weight, Bader wouldn't have taken him down and QJ most likely would have won the decision. 
...Nasty, precision striking by Hunt. No comeback for Kongo this time. He got wrecked. Nice TKO for Mark. 
...Hard fought win for Jake. He landed more significant strikes. Jake has great heart. The class of the Japanese fans sets the best example for all. What a crazy comeback for Boetsch. Okami was smokin' him and Tim went for broke. Man did it pay off! Brutal uppercuts on Okami. Hioki showed some great grappling techniques. Finally, the headkick by Pettis was on the bean!. Joe got brutally caught. Awesome night of fights. Enjoyed ever fight. Japanese fans deserved it. So did we!!...


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> Ben Henderson won the striking by far. He landed the much better punches and he landed the better kicks. Frankie didnt do anything with his takedowns and got reversed himself,taken down and was in some good submission attempts. And Frankies punches when holding Bens leg were pitiful. Henderson landed the better strikes with his leg being held. And Henderson took aggression. he won 3 rounds by a good margin. Not even disputable.
> 
> You are wrong.


What punches that is a joke of a breakdown Frankie clearly landed the harder punches from the second round on that isn't where Bendo was doing his damage. Frankie was rocked once in the entire fight by an upkick where was all this damage you people are talking about. His best strikes were kicks and knees and mostly to the body he didn't do shit with his hands for almost the entire fight.


----------



## TheAuger

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Then why even make rules if you're not gonna enforce them?


Because point deductions from referees are always discretionary.


----------



## Mckeever

Osmium said that Donald Cerrone out struck Nate Diaz. His opinion on certain fighters is void.


----------



## DragonStriker

LOL at what I just saw on wikipedia.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX

*Frankie Edgar got robbed.*

Damage shouldn't be any sort of deciding factor in a decision. Once the bell rings on the final round a fight should be determined solely by points, strikes landed, take downs, etc, all of which Frankie Edgar won out on.

Fighters have different capabilities in terms of their striking power. Fighters also have different thresholds for taking punishment, hard hits, etc. If landing a few power shots isn't enough to put a fighter away, they shouldn't be enough to win a decision - not when they represent the minority of shots landed. Frankie landed more shots, he had FAR more take downs, and wasn't noticeably debilitated for the length of the fight by the few, albeit harder, shots of his opponent. Once that final bell rings, it should be scoring that determined the outcome - not power.

That title shouldn't of changed hands on that fight via a decision. Frankie got robbed. He did enough to retain.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> What punches that is a joke of a breakdown Frankie clearly landed the harder punches from the second round on that isn't where Bendo was doing his damage. Frankie was rocked once in the entire fight by an upkick where was all this damage you people are talking about. His best strikes were kicks and knees and mostly to the body he didn't do shit with his hands for almost the entire fight.


Frankie landed the harder punches???

Lol.

The whole fighting i kept thinking "Man Frankie can move in and out but his punches have no effect. He needs to commit and stay in the pocket to cause any damage".


----------



## dlxrevolution

Jeez guys it ain't *that* serious. Whether you like it or not, Ben won. Get over it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Toroian

wow, people really saw this as close? i predicted benson winning this fight and he did! It wasn't domination but imo it wasnt close. To be honest i couldn't score a single round for edgar! 

Edgar was catching kicks after impacting the body! and Bendo was landing stikes when edgar was holding on to his leg! 

Some rounds where close round 1 and 5 but over all an easy win for Benson. A rematch would go the same way and i wouldnt want to see it!


----------



## Rygu

I'll rewatch the fight later tonight or tomorrow. I gave Frankie rounds 1, 2, and 5. He landed more strikes, Bendo landed a few really damaging blows, especially the upkick. I need to see the numbers and rewatch.


----------



## GinGinJail

without a stoppage in the final round, edgar wasnt winning this fight, anyone watching the few moments prior to the final round could see that


----------



## TheAuger

This wasn't even that close.


----------



## DragonStriker

nah... Mizugaki got robbed.


----------



## Roflcopter

This thread was necessary.


----------



## TanyaJade

Can I just say that I got EVERY fight on the main card wrong?

Boetsch KNOCKS OUT Okami.
Bader, who I gave no chance in hell to win, beats Rampage.
Pettis Lauzon's Lauzon.
Hioki puts a clinic on Bartimus.
And Ben "Father" Henderson is the new Lightweight Champion.

What the hell?

I retract everything I said about some of the WEC Lightweights.

And LL,

Okay, that was funny but I think you need to watch the fight again when your adrenaline is not so out of control. The same thing happened to me when Diaz beat Penn. I was really drunk. I made a bet with UFC OWNS, and the fact that I love BJ and hate Diaz more than any other athlete on the planet just made a bad combination.

I get it. Trust me, but the fight was close. Scorecards are all subjective but the only ones who matter gave the fight to Bendo. It could have gone either way, it was super close, but I think this fight showed us Frankie is fighting in the wrong weight class. Bendo was simply too big and too athletic for Frankie.

I'm heartbroken for Edgar though. The guy's a champ, and an inspiration. I like Father Ben but this whole Christian thing makes me want to vomit.


----------



## log

Robbed is kind of harsh. I do agree on judges being idiots thou (49-46?)

I know I will be in hot water here for this, but I saw Hendrson winning the fight, it was tough, but i have ti wath it again


----------



## Toroian

TheAuger said:


> This wasn't even that close.


This, easy decision win for Benson here.


----------



## dlxrevolution

DragonStriker said:


> LOL at what I just saw on -wikipedia.
> -snippet-


*LOL*

Nice catch.

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rygu

Mckeever said:


> *Osmium said that Donald Cerrone out struck Nate Diaz.* His opinion on certain fighters is void.


:confused01:

Seriously?


----------



## SideWays222

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha




Close this thread. Its completely not necessary.


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> Frankie landed the harder punches???
> 
> Lol.
> 
> The whole fighting i kept thinking "Man Frankie can move in and out but his punches have no effect. He needs to commit and stay in the pocket to cause any damage".


Yeah and that isn't confirmation bias right. The people arguing this bullshit have been doing it for every Edgar fight since the first Penn one. He put Maynard to sleep with the same quality of punches he was landing in this fight. Just keep ignoring the fact that Bendo has never been finished with strikes and Penn has a godlike chin.


----------



## oldfan

> Judging Criteria 1. Judges are required to determine the winner of a bout that goes to it's full time limit based upon the following criteria: -Clean Strikes -Effective Grappling -Octagon Control -Effective Aggressiveness
> 
> F. Clean Strikes 1. The fighter who is landing both effective and efficient clean strikes. 2. *There are two ways of measuring strikes: -the total number of clean strikes landed (more efficient)
> 
> -the total number of heavy strikes landed (more effective)*


Very close fight.

We should start a Frankie go home (feather weight) petition.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

this is getting annoying every fight now thats even a little competitive but the fav fighter loses ppl bitch about the decision

condit beat diaz, bendo beat edgar get over it...maybe a rematch down the line could be different

either way rounds 2, 3, 4 were easily bendos IMO only debatable ones were 1 and 5 and 5th round bendo finished strong and was competitive the whole round also


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX

Right.

Edgar lands more punches. Edgar gets far more take downs.

But let's take his title because he got hit with an up kick that WASN'T enough to put him away.


----------



## Ares Caesar

I think what made this fight tough to score was the MASSIVELY inconsistent scoring we've seen throughout MMA history. In one fight a guy wins by volume of strikes, in another by damage done with strikes, some with simple forward movement/aggression, while others with elusive counter striking. Quite frankly as fans, we've seen such a mixed bag of decisions that as fans its just so hard to know what should/does win fights. 


I thought it was very close, but gave the edge to Henderson for aggression (controlling the center), and damage done... however, it was quite clear and I didnt get to see the stats/fight metrics but I'm sure Edgar easily outstruck Henderson, in terms of landed strikes. 

While Edgar also didnt really do much of anything with his takedowns, he did seem to have the edge there and we've certainly seen fights where takedowns were the difference, even if they didnt result in anything significant. 

I think Joe Rogan made the most valid point that I'm sure the judges and most fans watching thought "If you just looked at the two of them, Edgar is bloody and battered, while Henderson doesnt have a scratch on him." which made up the minds of most people on who won. 

As for Henderson being champ;

1) Even as a fairly non-religious dude, I'm not bothered by Hendersons whole "all things through Christ" attitude... because he at least seems true in his convictions. I may not feel the same way, but I can at least respect the dude for being quite strong and committed to his belief system. 

2) THIS SETS UP AN AWESOME REMATCH (yes that deserves caps) between Pettis and Henderson. The first fight was fantastic and a rematch should make for one of the most exciting fights in lightweight history. I dont think Henderson can risk standing with Pettis, and his best chance will be to try and grind out a decision/late round victory via takedowns and ground and pound (especially since Pettis seems content to fight off his back too much). For Pettis, I think he's got the power to KO/TKO Henderson standing, unlike Frankie Edgar, so it'll be key for him to work hard on his TDD and remain disciplined enough to prevent the takedown and wait for the moment when he catches Henderson and capitalize for the finish.


Great fight, and overall a pretty great fight card in general... they do however, need to work out a better post fight interview system.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Felt Bendo was going to win and he did, I love Edgar but I saw this coming.


----------



## cursedbat

In which world do people watch this fight and think Frankie won? Thank God I think this was not only one of the best cards in a while but also there was fantastic judging. No ridiculous decisions makes me wish it was done in Japan regularly. Bendo looked like he just came from shopping at the mall and Edgar looked like he got ran over on the way there. Throwing some weak leg kicks, punches that do no damage, and take downs that go no where is not winning. It would be amazing if the UFC could finally turn that corner and step out from the ridiculous judging paradigm they have had. And PS I love Edgars fighting he just lost it happens.


----------



## SideWays222

XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> Right.
> 
> Edgar lands more punches. Edgar gets far more take downs.
> 
> But let's take his title because he got hit with an up kick that WASN'T enough to put him away.


Okay buddy.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

cursedbat said:


> Thank God I think this was not only one of the best cards in a while but also there was fantastic judging. *No ridiculous decisions makes me wish it was done in Japan regularly.*


Well I think alot of people felt Mizugaki got robbed at least, so thats something.


----------



## LizaG

UFC would be crazy not to make A Pettis/Henderson rematch.

We'd still see heated debate/bitching if Edgar won also, so to summarise...Edgar lost, but looked awesome, Henderson won, new champ, and looked awesome...

...just be thankful you got a competitive, dramatic Main Event!


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> Yeah and that isn't confirmation bias right. The people arguing this bullshit have been doing it for every Edgar fight since the first Penn one. He put Maynard to sleep with the same quality of punches he was landing in this fight. Just keep ignoring the fact that Bendo has never been finished with strikes and Penn has a godlike chin.


Im not Bias at all. I like Edgar and i actually am not a fan of Ben. The whole god bullshit after fights just makes me automatically root for the other guy. But whats right is right... i cant ignore the *truth *just because i dont like Ben.


----------



## Zafersan

Frankie is not even that good. He doesnt go for damage, he rather goes to score points and win lame decisions or catch a fighter (Maynard) on a slip-luck and finish him. Frankie got what he deserved. Maybe he should take risks and go for the finish instead of slapping his opponents to a win. 

I was so happy to see Frankie lose. Next fight I wanna see is BJ Penn Vs Frankie inside an elevator.


----------



## AlphaDawg

No he wasn't. Stop spreading this bullshit or we'll have to go through yet another Edgar rematch.


----------



## dlxrevolution

I'm kinda glad Hendo won. I've always felt that people overrated the hell out of Frankie Edgar. Not to take away from how good Frankie is and the incredible heart that kid has, but people looked at him some like he was some sort of God. No more p4p talk for Egdar. This just goes to show how deep the LW division. IMO Hendo won't keep the title very long either.


----------



## Rygu

Ari said:


> I'm heartbroken for Edgar though. The guy's a champ, and an inspiration. I like Father Ben but this whole Christian thing makes me want to vomit.


Me too. God was sure responsible for that win , and not his trainers, sparring partners, nutritionist, family etc.


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> Im not Bias at all. I like Edgar and i actually am not a fan of Ben. The whole god bullshit after fights just makes me automatically root for the other guy. But whats right is right... i cant ignore the *truth *just because i dont like Ben.


The truth is Edgar throws solid punches and his kicks in this fight were not the same ones he used on Maynard they were very good and did do damage.

I am an atheist and the god stuff doesn't bother me because I know to mute my television whenever he is being interviewed.


----------



## Rygu

Awwww McK, why did you have to go into the pink?


----------



## TanyaJade

No, not McK


----------



## rebonecrusher

That was a very good fight. I don't think anyone should argue with the decision it could've been called either way. I thought overall Henderson deserved it three of the five rounds were very hard to score I think Henderson won the fight overall because he put much more of a beating on Edgar. Edgar landed some decent punches but only a couple times did he seem to faze Henderson. I look forward to hopefully seeing Henderson take on Showtime. Edgar drop down fight Aldo and see how that plays out. Then after all that plays out hopefully Edgar and Henderson can meet again. Either way I believe Edgar will likely be both featherweight and again lightweight champ before his careers done.


----------



## GinGinJail

i got a question, and i'm not sure if its been referenced yet, who thinks bendo did a better job taking the title from the champ than edgar did in the first penn fight?


----------



## prolyfic

When Frankie throws punches half of them are PHANTOM hits. Meaning they are just part of an automatic combo he has in hs head to throw. There is no intent behind it and it doesnt matter if someone is there or not they are gonna be thrown. In this fight the takedowns where completely insignificant because as soon as Ben went down he got back up and everytime Frankiw slid to the back and felt Ben going for the arm he got the hell outta dodge. Frankie moved well but he was moving away more than forward. I just can't see how anyone saw Frankie winning based on glancing blows and one shot connecting to....basically ben's chest. 

Also the way yall talk about a man expressing his religious beliefs, and just letting people know who he believes is his driving force to succeed, is unbelievably disrespectful and that makes me sick. If you dont like it then just keep it to yourself instead of talking down about people beliefs. Rampage has Gd's Soildier tattoed on his arm to let people know what he believes, do you need to coment everytime you see it.

Congrats to Ben well deserved.


----------



## osmium

GinGinJail said:


> i got a question, and i'm not sure if its been referenced yet, who thinks bendo did a better job taking the title from the champ than edgar did in the first penn fight?


Well I scored that fight a draw with my Frankie Edgar bias so I would say neither since I think both were the wrong outcome.


----------



## Roflcopter

The fight that BJ clearly won. LOL


Edgar clearly gave os a handjob one day....or maybe the other way around.


----------



## fightfan76

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *Did you miss Edgar catch the kicks?*
> 
> Did you miss Edgar drop him in the fifth?
> 
> Outside of the upkick Bendo had nothing for him.


Wow, how many points do you get for that?; better yet, how many points do you get when you catch a kick and then punched in the face 3-4 times while holding the guys leg?.....

I knew you would come on here w/ all this BS, I say it was a good/close fight maybe 3-2 round wise but "clear cut"?, you just want to support your ridiculous statement about the LW division being a joke and Ben being garbage. You are a tool who knows way less than you think you do......

Oh yeah I almost forgot.....LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter

fightfan76 said:


> Wow, how many points do you get for that?; better yet, how many points do you get when you catch a kick and then punched in the face 3-4 times while holding the guys leg?.....
> 
> I knew you would come on here w/ all this BS, I say it was a good/close fight maybe 3-2 round wise but "clear cut"?, you just want to support your ridiculous statement about the LW division being a joke and Ben being garbage. You are a tool who knows way less than you think you do......
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot.....LMAO!!!!!


I'll answer that...zero.

Actually the other scores points for clearly kicking you in your body with full impact.


----------



## osmium

fightfan76 said:


> many points do you get when you catch a kick and then punched in the face 3-4 times while holding the guys leg?.....


That happened one time in the entire fight and Bendo was getting hit as well in that exchange.


----------



## Life B Ez

fightfan76 said:


> Wow, how many points do you get for that?; better yet, how many points do you get when you catch a kick and then punched in the face 3-4 times while holding the guys leg?.....
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot.....LMAO!!!!!





Roflcopter said:


> I'll answer that...zero.
> 
> Actually the other scores points for clearly kicking you in your body with full impact.


Technically speaking, nothing "scores points" MMA isn't scored that way, you don't get points per strike.


----------



## fightfan76

osmium said:


> That happened one time in the entire fight and Bendo was getting hit as well in that exchange.


I dont remember saying it happened multiple times.....



Roki977 said:


> That is BS..
> 
> Edgar did way more, even droped him and main thing, Bedno *didint do enough to win champion fight.*


All he had to do to win the title was win the fight; regardless if he knocked him out cold in the 1st round or it was a razor thin close decision. The whole "you gotta take the belt from the champ" rule is stupid. If he didnt do enough to win the belt, it would have been a draw. I dont give the champ the benefit of the doubt just b/c he has the belt. If anything, he should be the 1 held to the higher standard IMHO.....


----------



## osmium

Life B Ez said:


> Technically speaking, nothing "scores points" MMA isn't scored that way, you don't get points per strike.


It is scored in an equivalent way the judges are ascribing value to what the fighters are doing and then adding that up at the end of the round in their heads.


----------



## Life B Ez

Me and this thread.


----------



## osmium

fightfan76 said:


> I dont remember saying it happened multiple times.....
> 
> 
> 
> All he had to do to win the title was win the fight; regardless if he knocked him out cold in the 1st round or it was a razor thin close decision. The whole "you gotta take the belt from the champ" rule is stupid. If he didnt do enough to win the belt, it would have been a draw. I dont give the champ the benefit of the doubt just b/c he has the belt. If anything, he should be the 1 held to the higher standard IMHO.....


So then you are saying that your comment about that was invalid and moronic since it happened in less than 5% of just those types of exchanges and thus wouldn't impact the scoring of them very much.

I agree that a separate standard shouldn't be applied to championship fight scoring. You win the rounds you win the belt the problem is Frankie deserved to win those rounds.


----------



## dvonfunk

LizaG said:


> UFC would be crazy not to make A Pettis/Henderson rematch.


Let me preface this with the fact that I think Pettis is the future of the lightweight division... but I completely disagree with this. Pettis loses to Guida (granted, very close fight but he did lose), eeks out a controversial decision over Stephens, but knocks out JOE "I have the worst nickname in all of mixed martial arts" LAUZON and suddenly Pettis is the #1 contender in the most stacked division the UFC has to offer?! Sorry but no. I get it marketing wise- with their previous fight and the jumping cage kick and all- but no.


----------



## osmium

dvonfunk said:


> Let me preface this with the fact that I think Pettis is the future of the lightweight division... but I completely disagree with this. Pettis loses to Guida (granted, very close fight but he did lose), eeks out a controversial decision over Stephens, but knocks out JOE "I have the worst nickname in all of mixed martial arts" LAUZON and suddenly Pettis is the #1 contender in the most stacked division the UFC has to offer?! Sorry but no. I get it marketing wise- with their previous fight and the jumping cage kick and all- but no.


Who deserves it more? He got screwed out of a title shot by a rematch that never should have happened and LNPed by a bum. He has a win over the current champ and like it or not doing that to Lauzon means something since he just knocked off a contender in a similar fashion. 

My no instant rematch policy applies to this fight by the way even though I think Edgar won.


----------



## Life B Ez

osmium said:


> Who deserves it more? He got screwed out of a title shot by a rematch that never should have happened and LNPed by a bum. He has a win over the current champ and like it or not doing that to Lauzon means something since he just knocked off a contender in a similar fashion.
> 
> My no instant rematch policy applies to this fight by the way even though I think Edgar won.


I think Pettis should fight again, Maynard possibly, Miller v Diaz winner should get the next shot.


----------



## djripz

I honestly saw this a draw and I guess someone will have to points out what was the main difference between this match and Shields/Akiyama?

The striker won that match and the non-striker won this one.

Say what you wants about the end but Edgar would of probably gotten out of the submission. You have to basically knock him out to win.

Henderson may of had no damage on him but Shields did. Akiyama like Edgar were defending strikes/takedown well enough but I don't see how it was a clear winner in either case.

This match should be a rematch regardless of the scoring but I think this does raise questions of what is effective?

Striking or counter-striking? Grappling or counter-grabbling? Takedown or takedown-defense?

I think 10 minutes first round would eliminate the feeling out process and get to the action. I never watched pride but gotten to do some homework. Starting to make sense if anybody wanna appreciate the ground game or grappling match.

Not a fan of Edgar or so on. Not complaining but what I saw is what I saw. Just saying.


----------



## IIGQ4U

The person who won the fight won the fight. Frankie Edgar was able to take Henderson down, but he did absolutely nothing and Henderson was able to get up at will. Benson Henderson also landed more shots than Edgar and had the harder shots.

Benson did not seem at all concerned about Frankie Edgar catching his kicks, nor did he seem concerned about Edgar's takedowns. 

The bottom line, Frankie "The Answer" needed to study a bit harder to defeat Henderson.


----------



## dvonfunk

osmium said:


> Who deserves it more? He got screwed out of a title shot by a rematch that never should have happened and LNPed by a bum. He has a win over the current champ and like it or not doing that to Lauzon means something since he just knocked off a contender in a similar fashion.
> 
> My no instant rematch policy applies to this fight by the way even though I think Edgar won.


First of all, Pettis chose to take the fight with Guida rather than wait for the winner of the Edgar-Maynard fight, that was his first mistake. And the simple fact that you think Guida is a bum makes me question if I should even bother responding to you at all. If Guida's a bum then what does that make Lauzon? And Melvin Guillard is one of the most talented-yet-digustingly-inconsistent fighters to ever fight in the Octagon so I don't put much credence into that win. Remember two fights before that when he got tuned up by Sotiropoulous? Case closed.

Should Bendo-Pettis happen again? Yes. Does it make total marketing sense? Yes. Will it happen next? There's a damn good chance. Should it be the next LW title fight? No. A so-so win over Stephens plus a win over Lauzon doesn't equal a title shot... I don't care about the WEC win or the flashy kick. He needs to knock off a real contender first(see: Edgar, Maynard, Diaz, Melendez, Aldo, Miller...).


----------



## No_Mercy

I don't mind seeing Pettis vs Bendo, BUT I just thought of Pettis vs Diaz for contender status. How about that...

Keep in mind Pettis already had it...he opted to fight.

I'm a fan of Edgar's heart, but not so much as a fighter. I wanted BJ then Maynard so BJ could beat Maynard, but oh wells. The belt gets passed on to a new champ now.


----------



## osmium

It isn't really a choice when you consider the fact that if he sat out this was when he would have gotten that fight. You can't take almost a year and a half lay off between fights and maintain number one contender status. Calling it a mistake is just dumb. What was he supposed to do go work a regular job for a year and stop training full time?


----------



## fightfan76

osmium said:


> *So then you are saying that your comment about that was invalid and moronic since it happened in less than 5% of just those types of exchanges* and thus wouldn't impact the scoring of them very much.
> 
> I agree that a separate standard shouldn't be applied to championship fight scoring. You win the rounds you win the belt the problem is Frankie deserved to win those rounds.


Actually, I was just asking a question and didnt claim that catching kicks nor striking when someone has your leg is significant in any way.....

I believe catching kicks is irrelevant in anyway, but if you are striking the guy while he holds your leg then you are scoring.....

So out of all such exchanges, only the 1 in question is the 1 where points were scored and they were for the guy whose leg was caught.....


----------



## 99f1

*hey guys*

hey guys.im new on the threads so go lightley on me..hehe. i havent even came close to reading all the comments. but i do wanna throw in 2 cents and see who agrees. i used to not really have a ton of respect for edgers game until he beat maynord the last time. first time he showed great heart and it coulda gone either way. but the second time i totally was impressed by this guy.now going into this ben fight i kinda wanted ben to win just cause he seems on that next level type shit and i wouldnt mind seeing a new champ. unlike edger who kida depends on stickin and movin and out pointing.so....i do think the point status was edger 124 and ben 116?or somethin like that. and 7 takedowns to bens 2? im not sure how a judge scores a takedown either if its just like a pop down and back up within 2 seconds so....with all the guts frankie showed and the little strikes that kept peppering ben(i think 2 maybe caught his attention) i feel ben clearly won the fight as a whole. by pressure,kicks(that indeed landed caught or not)and indeed the harder shots. also keep in mind the 2nd round upkick ended with ben on top of edger looking like it was about to be done...then the bell rang(go figure). and then the final round guess how that ended...ben on top lookin like it would have ended. so take in 2 possible saved by the bells. so the few tricky shoots that took ben down without damage or holding him down nor the pitter patter won him the fight. although i was impressed by this kid once again. he needs to fight pettis first....imo. was close. but if ur lookin for a pure beast fighter that will entertain more..id say ben. if you wanna play touch and go...and tackle ya down quik with speed and then stand back up and point ya ta death...then edgers the answer. id love to see edger vs pettis. thats all


----------



## cookiefritas

I can't believe that all the Frankie haters are coming out in full force now that he has lost. Frankie was ready to go 5 more rounds if he had to, show some respect to the guy. :fight02:


----------



## limba

Fight metric disagrees with those who think Edgar landed more...










http://mobile.mmamania.com/2012/2/26/2825314/ufc-144-results-frankie-edgar-vs-ben-henderson-fight-metric-report

Henderson is the new champ ..... And haters gonna hate.

PS: hey Legion guy....pls shut up already!!! You're making a clown of yourself.


----------



## Rygu

limba said:


> Fight metric disagrees with those who think Edgar landed more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mobile.mmamania.com/2012/2/26/2825314/ufc-144-results-frankie-edgar-vs-ben-henderson-fight-metric-report
> 
> Henderson is the new champ ..... And haters gonna hate.
> 
> PS: hey Legion guy....pls shut up already!!! You're making a clown of yourself.


Hmmmm well i'm half wrong about the fight so far compared to what I originally thought, now just have to rewatch. Wondering if theres even a point of it now.


----------



## MikeHawk

cookiefritas said:


> I can't believe that all the Frankie haters are coming out in full force now that he has lost. Frankie was ready to go 5 more rounds if he had to, show some respect to the guy. :fight02:


And Henderson wasn't? If anything Henderson had way more gas left than Frankie. Both have insane cardio though.


----------



## dvonfunk

osmium said:


> It isn't really a choice when you consider the fact that if he sat out this was when he would have gotten that fight. You can't take almost a year and a half lay off between fights and maintain number one contender status. Calling it a mistake is just dumb. What was he supposed to do go work a regular job for a year and stop training full time?


No, calling Guida a bum is dumb... and considering Guillard a true contender is dumb. The fact is, he had the option to wait and fight for the belt. He chose to fight another contender instead. It was a bad match-up for him and he got beat. How long would he have had to wait? I don't know exactly, but it was obviously longer than he felt comfortable with. I don't necessarily fault him for that because cage rust is a b---h but he did lose. Then he won a razor-close decision against a non-top 10 guy, and then knocked out a non-top 10 guy. There's no way that qualifies him to fight for the belt next regardless of whether he's beaten Bendo before or not. But like I said, could it happen? I wouldn't be overly surprised.


----------



## michelangelo

BJ Penn drops back down to 155 in 5, 4, 3,....


----------



## 99f1

*lol*

i dont hate on edgar at all. just bored of his ass. a few more minutes and hed prolly been pounded out or submitted.
at least one would think the way he was curled up in the fetal position....lol/ na man...that dude never seizes to amaze me. everytime you think hes done he bounces back. thank god that bell rang for him in the 2nd. cause he was seeing stars


----------



## Budhisten

Well...

I'm happy, and not that surprised


----------



## 99f1

*lol*

me three


----------



## 99f1

*ttt*

i think edgers ears have had to much sperm splashed on them...hehe.


----------



## VolcomX311

I scored the fight for Ben. Congrats to the new champ.


----------



## Toxic

I thought Edgar did enough to win but it was close enough that I am not gonna get up in arms. Truth still is IMO that Edgar is the superior fighter. That upkick really changed the fight and seemed to slow Edgar down but the truth is up until that point Edgar was soundly winning all the action.


----------



## 99f1

*ttt*

edgers skills of motion are sound. very smart. points out everyone and plays a great stratagy. imo. boreing and drawn out. this ben dude and pettis are gonna just be savages for yrs to come. and for the record....i hope condit breaks pierres jaw. hes do for it. he plays that scoreing bullshit too.


----------



## Rygu

99f1 said:


> i think edgers ears have had to much sperm splashed on them...hehe.


You should stop posting here.


----------



## Zafersan

Hey cookie. Im sorry you had to see so many Frankie haters now but I've hated him since he first beat BJ. I like fighters who go for the kill. To beat BJ, one needs to kill him. I give props to Diaz for that, not Frankie. Sorry, i got off track there...

I hate fighters who abuse the scoring system to win. Frankie does this. He doesnt cause damage and makes it look like he did damage kind of like Nelson vs Kimbo. Fitch is another fighter who got what he deserved by Hendricks just for laying on fighters.

Bottom line is. I know for certain if Frankie couldnt run away, BJ would have ****ed him. Put those 2 in a small shed and BJ will rip Frankie appart. In my book, an mma fighter is nothing if he cant Put the other guy away by raw strenght a la Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## LizaG

99f1 said:


> i think edgers ears have had to much sperm splashed on them...hehe.





99f1 said:


> i dont hate on edgar at all. just bored of his ass. a few more minutes and hed prolly been pounded out or submitted.
> at least one would think the way he was curled up in the fetal position....lol/ na man...that dude never seizes to amaze me. everytime you think hes done he bounces back. thank god that bell rang for him in the 2nd. cause he was seeing stars





rygu said:


> You should stop posting here.


99f1 you should just stop posting full stop...this thread already has enough tension as it is without having non-sensicle posts/childish to have to endure as well.

Good call rygu


----------



## 99f1

*goddless heathen*



rygu said:


> You should stop posting here.


if i sold you a cheap hatian child with 3 limbs and a good mouth for 200.00 american dollars will you except me on this forum?


----------



## Rygu

99f1 said:


> if i sold you a cheap hatian child with 3 limbs and a good mouth for 200.00 american dollars will you except me on this forum?


If you spelled better than I did when I was 4, and said more mature things than I said when I was 8...I'd still want you to stop using your computer. The computer your parents probably bought you to stop you from biting things.


----------



## Sterl

rygu said:


> If you spell better than I did when I was 4, and said things I said when I was 8...I'd still want you to stop using your computer. The computer your parents probably bought you to stop you from biting things.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

rygu said:


> If you spell better than I did when I was 4, and said things I said when I was 8...I'd still want you to stop using your computer. The computer your parents probably bought you to stop you from biting things.


OH SNAP!


----------



## Budhisten

If this thread doesn't get back on topic from here on out I might as well just close it.

So please gentlemen, stay civil (And don't feed trolls)


----------



## JWP

ok i got to page 30 and just couldnt take it anymore

imo Henderson won 4-1 or 3-2. regardless of that the facts remain....


Henderson is an effing badass (frankie is too), but Henderson looked amazing at times and alot more dangerous


ppl need to stop saying 'robbery', and to say something like the biggest robbery in history is completely retarded

155 is the STRONGEST division. this of course is not fact but my opinion, but how you can say its the weakest division blows my mind

Lyoto Legion has been getting on my tits for awhile now but i havnt said anything coz i didnt want to be 'that guy'

ill read the next 10 pages later and find out why mckeever was banned and lyoto legion wasnt. stuff like what ive been seeing puts me off the forum, something i never thought id say

now can we maybe focus on what a crazy mad fight that was


----------



## joshua7789

Def agree on 155 being the best division and Bendo winning the fight, I also wouldnt be shocked to see 155 start looking like 205 did for awhile with the belt changing hands frequently. It is too stacked these days for anyone to remain champion for a very long time.


----------



## Bonnar426

Sucks my boy lost. But from the sound of things he didn't make it easy for Henderson. Frankie will be back.


----------



## Leed

Ben Henderson is a ******* BEAST!
I was a fan ever since I first saw him in the UFC, the dude is a bad-ass, if Jesus wasn't the first thing that comes out of his mouth after his wins, he'd be even more awesome. :thumb02:
Ben just straight ran through Frankie. 
I thought it was a bit disrespectful of Frankie not acknowledging Ben's win. It wasn't even THAT close of a decision IMO, just be a man and admit your loss. I still like him though, I'd like to see him drop to 145.

Damn, I'm pumped, what a main event!


----------



## oldfan

There is no doubt that it was close and Ben landed some HARD shots BUT...

I believe there is a threshold you must reach to take the belt away from the champ. That was not met.

There should be a natural built in prejudice for the champ. For the challenger to win a decision it should be more dominant than that.

It reminds me of some close close decisions that were given to Ali because he was the champ and the challenger had not been dominant enough.


----------



## TheAuger

oldfan said:


> I believe there is a threshold you must reach to take the belt away from the champ. That was not met.
> 
> There should be a natural built in prejudice for the champ. For the challenger to win a decision it should be more dominant than that.


I totally disagree with this. There shouldn't be a separate scoring system for championship fights or a built in advantage for champions. All fights should be judged in the same fashion. In my eyes, this fight wasn't even close or controversial.


----------



## Leed

TheAuger said:


> I totally disagree with this. There shouldn't be a separate scoring system for championship fights or a built in advantage for champions. All fights should be judged in the same fashion. In my eyes, this fight wasn't even close or controversial.


Completely agree.
I'm surprised so many people gave the decision to Frankie, not at all what I was expecting when I came to the forum.


----------



## dario03

oldfan said:


> There is no doubt that it was close and Ben landed some HARD shots BUT...
> 
> I believe there is a threshold you must reach to take the belt away from the champ. That was not met.
> 
> There should be a natural built in prejudice for the champ. For the challenger to win a decision it should be more dominant than that.
> 
> It reminds me of some close close decisions that were given to Ali because he was the champ and the challenger had not been dominant enough.


I disagree.

"It doesn't matter if you win by a inch or a mile, winning is winnins"
-The Great Vinny boy Diesel

But really the champ is suppose to be the best. How could somebody call themselfs the champ if another fighter outshined them in a fight.


----------



## TheReturn

Zafersan said:


> Hey cookie. Im sorry you had to see so many Frankie haters now but I've hated him since he first beat BJ. I like fighters who go for the kill. To beat BJ, one needs to kill him. I give props to Diaz for that, not Frankie. Sorry, i got off track there...
> 
> I hate fighters who abuse the scoring system to win. Frankie does this. He doesnt cause damage and makes it look like he did damage kind of like Nelson vs Kimbo. Fitch is another fighter who got what he deserved by Hendricks just for laying on fighters.
> 
> Bottom line is. I know for certain if Frankie couldnt run away, BJ would have ****ed him. Put those 2 in a small shed and BJ will rip Frankie appart. In my book, an mma fighter is nothing if he cant Put the other guy away by raw strenght a la Dragon Ball Z.


Are you aware that Edgar only cuts 5 pounds to make weight? And that his last fight ended in a tko? And that his finish rate is 42%? 

I think your a little butthurt cause your favorite fighter got beat. This Isn't felony fights or shed fights or whatever your use to this is professional competition and he competes stop hating.
:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## oldfan

to those who disagree with my last post. Your opinion is very valid and it is , I'm sure, how the vast majority of fans see it. I only put that out there to kind of test the winds.

That is precisely the way boxing was scored back in the day. By ufc judging standards Ali would have absolutely lost to jimmy Young, Ken Norton and Ernie shavers.

If the internet existed 40 years ago no one would call Ali the greatest.

by the way, frankie was asked at the Presser how much weight he cut for this fight. his answer: zero


----------



## TheAuger

TheReturn said:


> And that his last fight ended in a tko? And that his finish rate is 42%?


Edgar has 2 finishes in his last 10 fights spanning 51 months. And only has finishes in 3 of his 12 UFC fights, for a whopping total of fights finished at 25%. And his career % total is 35%. He is points fighter & there is nothing wrong with that. 

Like I said in another thread:


> The irony is that a points fighter got outpointed for the belt.


----------



## No_Mercy

Just for the record I definitely think Bendo could have pressed a little more, he was slightly hesitant knowing it was a five rounder and what was on the line. Flip side would people have been satisfied if Edgar won. Not hating on em, but he didn't look like a winner then again look at Diego Sanchez in all his fights...haha. 

Keep in mind Bendo destroyed Jim Miller who was on an incredible winning streak, beat Clay Guida thoroughly, beat Cerrone x 2, and lost a closely contested match against Pettis. He's pretty legit and is deserving of the belt. However I do feel that Pettis will beat em creating a round robin of fighters. 

At the end of the day I gotta give it to Edgar cuz he represents for all the little dudes out there and fights with tremendous will power rivalled by Diego Sanchez. I am very curious to see him vs Aldo now. 

Bendo vs Showtime x 2! Lets go!


----------



## Budhisten

oldfan said:


> to those who disagree with my last post. Your opinion is very valid and it is , I'm sure, how the vast majority of fans see it. I only put that out there to kind of test the winds.
> 
> That is precisely the way boxing was scored back in the day. By ufc judging standards Ali would have absolutely lost to jimmy Young, Ken Norton and Ernie shavers.
> 
> If the internet existed 40 years ago no one would call Ali the greatest.
> 
> by the way, frankie was asked at the Presser how much weight he cut for this fight. his answer: zero


While it would be a shame if the world had missed out on Ali's legendary career, I like the scoring neutrality better.

I hate the fact that one dude should have an advantage because he's the champ. Then it would be way to easy to cruise to descisions and hold on to the belt, ultimately making it mean less. Just look at boxing, there are so many belts and questionable champions that it's hard to take it seriously...

Neutral scoring makes sure that the best fighter is holding the belt, and that divisions are less likely to turn stagnant.

Just my two cents


----------



## Andrus

Great fight, I'd hate to be the judge in fights like these. Possible rematch in 2012?


----------



## GinGinJail

TheAuger said:


> I totally disagree with this. There shouldn't be a separate scoring system for championship fights or a built in advantage for champions. All fights should be judged in the same fashion. In my eyes, this fight wasn't even close or controversial.


while i do think u do need to do a little extra to take a champs belt, i felt ben met that criteria and any frankie fans butt hurt about it should realize when he took bj's belt in was in less impressive fashion than when bendo took his IMO


----------



## limba

oldfan said:


> I believe there is a threshold you must reach to take the belt away from the champ. That was not met.
> 
> There should be a natural built in prejudice for the champ. For the challenger to win a decision it should be more dominant than that.


Something like......BJ vs. Edgar 1 ?!?!.....

Because, if things would be like you say...Edgar wouldn't have won the belt in the first place, that night....and today's MMA world would have looked totally different.

Just saying....


----------



## ProdigyPenn

From the start to the end, this was a damn close fight. 

I can understand why people were screaming that Frankie got rob. I was one of those until I re-watch the fight. 


But again, I wont argue if this fight went to Edgar as well. It was a close fight. 

Frankie Edgar has proven time and time again by faring so well against top lightweight (being an undersize lightweight). His speed is incredible but loses the edge in term of power (one of the only reason Ben Henderson beat him).

If he ever decide to drop down to 145, I think he will still be one of the faster Featherweight but with more power. That seems to be a perfect weight class for him.


----------



## 99f1

*love*

lmao!!not trying to win a spelling bee..lol. troll i am..i love you godless heathen. 




rygu said:


> If you spelled better than I did when I was 4, and said more mature things than I said when I was 8...I'd still want you to stop using your computer. The computer your parents probably bought you to stop you from biting things.


----------



## fightfan76

oldfan said:


> There is no doubt that it was close and Ben landed some HARD shots BUT...
> 
> I believe t*here is a threshold you must reach to take the belt away from the champ.* That was not met.
> 
> *There should be a natural built in prejudice for the champ. For the challenger to win a decision it should be more dominant than that.*
> 
> It reminds me of some close close decisions that were given to Ali because he was the champ and the challenger had not been dominant enough.


Here we go again; that is a bunch of BS. If a fighter knocks a guy out cold in the 1st round or wins by razor close split decision, he wins the belt. If it is not quite enough to take the belt, then ladies and gentlemen, that is what we call a draw. If anything, the champion should be the 1 held to a higher standard, but IMHO who is champ should have absolutely no bearing on how the fight is scored.....


----------



## TraMaI

fightfan76 said:


> Here we go again; that is a bunch of BS. If a fighter knocks a guy out cold in the 1st round or wins by razor close split decision, he wins the belt. If it is not quite enough to take the belt, then ladies and gentlemen, that is what we call a draw. If anything, the champion should be the 1 held to a higher standard, but IMHO who is champ should have absolutely no bearing on how the fight is scored.....


Completely agreed. Judges shouldn't even think of it as a title fight, just a normal fight and removal all bias. Giving the champ some sort of prejudice is ridiculous.


----------



## kilik

that decisively beat the champion bs is most probably one of the reasons machida was given the decision against shogun.

Ive rewatched the fight and i know think henderson defo deserved it. his kicks n punches were effective. some of edgars takedowns were actually just henderson slipping aswell.


----------



## Nomale

Edgar's size disadvantage was clearly shown when he caught kick after kick but couldn't reach Henderson to counter properly. I can't see how he's ever going to be able to compensate the huge size difference against Henderson.


----------



## ptw

Really close fight, could have went either way.

They aren't going to do an instant rematch for this fight, bet your ass on that. The lightweight title has had instant rematches for like 3 years straight now lol as much as I want edgar to get it, it would be dumb, however, Edgar only really has to beat one guy to get a rematch in my eyes.

If Edgar fights Bendo, Edgar will win. Bendo landed that single upkick that changed the fight completely, that one shot had to have taken a lot out of Edgar. 

We'll likely see something like Edgar vs Jim/Pettis/Diego and then he'll get a title shot again and get his belt back. 

Anyone else impressed with how Edgar throw Bendo around like a ragdoll, talk about power...bendo got out powered, people really underrate little Edgar.


----------



## Life B Ez

Nomale said:


> Edgar's size disadvantage was clearly shown when he caught kick after kick but couldn't reach Henderson to counter properly. I can't see how he's ever going to be able to compensate the huge size difference against Henderson.


Does anyone think had Henderson landed that first high kick he tried when Frankie caught his leg it would have topped the "showtime" kick?


----------



## oldfan

I'm not saying you guys are wrong. I'm saying that by the same standard boxing History would be very different.

Rocky Balboa would have won his 1st fight with Creed.


----------



## Nomale

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone think had Henderson landed that first high kick he tried when Frankie caught his leg it would have topped the "showtime" kick?


Nah, but close.


----------



## Rauno

I only saw probably 1 round worth of the action. I have to rewatch the fight and can't give my 2 cents. Sad that Frankie lost though.


----------



## Joabbuac

Im surprised so many had Edgar winning, everyone i talked to had him winning. I thought Henderson bossed the fight throughout and i thought 4-1 or 3-2 in his favor was right.


----------



## Budhisten

Joabbuac said:


> Im surprised so many had Edgar winning, every i talked to had him winning. I though Henderson bossed the fight throughout and i though 4-1 or 3-2 in his favor was right.


Agreed - I was very impressed with Bendo, I was halfway expecting him to gas slightly in round 4 or 5, but he was actually the freshest of the two at the end...

And his standup is getting better and better, he actually out-struck Edgar, which is no small feat! 

Overall a great performance and indeed enough to win him the belt. And now I can bask in his magnificent glow for a while with him in my signature, aaahhh


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Okay, so after two rounds I had it even and I decided to give one point to a fighter whenever I saw him land a significant strike and here's what I've come up with.

In round 3 I gave Frankie 7 points and Bendo 5, so 10-9 Frankie.

In round 4 I gave Frankie 6 and Bendo 6, 10-10.

In round 5 I gave Frankie 7 and Bendo 7, 10-10.

All in all 49-48 Frankie.

I'm sure the judges looked at Frankie's face and made the decision because I think I was very impartial and accurate in my scoring. Now taking a look at Compustrike and fightmetric...

edit: So I took a look at fightmetric and I have no idea where they come up with those numbers. I freaking counted every significant strike and they had nearly twice as much significant strikes than I did.

I'm a big Frankie fan but the WEC fan in me is dying to do something right now...



*TAKE THAT UFC LWs, WEC HAS TAKEN OVER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## towwffc

I just rewatched the fight and had Frankie winning 48-47...barely...and it could have gone either way. Here is why:

*I gave Frankie rounds 1,3, and 5. But if Frankie won those rounds it was by a very small margin because Benson could have won either of those rounds. So really those 3 rounds were toss ups in my opinion.

*However the two rounds that were not close were 2 & 4 which Henderson came closest to finishing the fight in both rounds.

*So that puts the odds against Frankie. 3 VERY close rounds that could go either way and 2 rounds that Henderson more clearly won.

So I am not mad about the decision because Frankie never CLEARLY won a round. If he did win a round it was by a small margin. All 3 rounds that I gave to Frankie could have easily gone to Henderson.


----------



## cursedbat

dvonfunk said:


> First of all, Pettis chose to take the fight with Guida rather than wait for the winner of the Edgar-Maynard fight, that was his first mistake. And the simple fact that you think Guida is a bum makes me question if I should even bother responding to you at all. If Guida's a bum then what does that make Lauzon? And Melvin Guillard is one of the most talented-yet-digustingly-inconsistent fighters to ever fight in the Octagon so I don't put much credence into that win. Remember two fights before that when he got tuned up by Sotiropoulous? Case closed.
> 
> Should Bendo-Pettis happen again? Yes. Does it make total marketing sense? Yes. Will it happen next? There's a damn good chance. Should it be the next LW title fight? No. A so-so win over Stephens plus a win over Lauzon doesn't equal a title shot... I don't care about the WEC win or the flashy kick. He needs to knock off a real contender first(see: Edgar, Maynard, Diaz, Melendez, Aldo, Miller...).


Have to agree with all this. Guida is borderline a lay and pray bum with shaking crazy hair technique though. Also still obvious Bendo won the argument is kind of ridiculous someone needs to show a gif of the two faces post fight.


----------



## DragonStriker

People are going to make this like Condit and Diaz seems like anytime now a fight ends in a decision there is always controversy.


----------



## LL

DragonStriker said:


> People are going to make this like Condit and Diaz seems like anytime now a fight ends in a decision there is always controversy.


There was nothing controversial about Condit/Diaz.

But we just saw a guy lose TWO points for two illegal blows to the groin, Ben Henderson wasn't even docked one for doing the same exact thing, that's not fair at all. Refs can just do whatever they hell please.

Take away Bendo's upkick in the second and Edgar takes the fight, The only reason he won is because he threw one kick that marked Edgar up, that and the fact this fight was a guy who could at fight Welterweight fighting a guy who should fight at Featherweight. After the Penn saga I totally hated Edgar but that man's a warrior and he's more of a Champion than Ben Henderson will ever be.

I'm not sweating it anymore, justice will be served in the form of a good Gray Maynard wrestle ******* and the man who should have been the Champion all along will hold the belt, regardless of if it's Pettis or Bendo, it's gonna be Maynard getting the last laugh in the end.


----------



## DragonStriker

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There was nothing controversial about Condit/Diaz.
> 
> But we just saw a guy lose TWO points for two illegal blows to the groin, Ben Henderson wasn't even docked one for doing the same exact thing, that's not fair at all. Refs can just do whatever they hell please.
> 
> Take away Bendo's upkick in the second and Edgar takes the fight, The only reason he won is because he threw one kick that marked Edgar up, that and the fact this fight was a guy who could at fight Welterweight fighting a guy who should fight at Featherweight. After the Penn saga I totally hated Edgar but that man's a warrior and he's more of a Champion than Ben Henderson will ever be.
> 
> I'm not sweating it anymore, justice will be served in the form of a good Gray Maynard wrestle ******* and the man who should have been the Champion all along will hold the belt, regardless of if it's Pettis or Bendo, it's gonna be Maynard getting the last laugh in the end.


You had to remind me about bruce leeroy  My FFL doesnt exist to me anymore lol.


----------



## SmackyBear

Fantastic fight. Props to both fighters for a great end to a phenomenal card. I bet on Frankie coming in, but scored it comfortably for Bendo. I wouldn't have called it a Leonard Garcia style robbery if the judges had gone the other way, though I would have been a bit surprised.

I'm kind of shocked the live reaction to the decision was as negative as it was. Bendo is dominating the poll of who won in the other thread, and in all the other polls I've seen.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> There is no consistency in MMA, Cacres kicks a guy twice, gets docked two points, Henderson does it twice. NOTHING HAPPENS.


Probably has something to do with this:



> 1. If an unarmed combatant fouls his opponent during a contest or exhibition of mixed martial arts, the referee may penalize him by deducting points from his score, whether or not the foul was intentional. Except as otherwise provided in subsection 2 of NAC 467.698, *the referee may determine the number of points to be deducted in each instance and shall base his determination on the severity of the foul and its effect upon the opponent*.


I realize that's from the NSAC, but when the UFC goes to most other countries, Marc Ratner acts as the commissioner. He was the former executive director of the NSAC and he essentially brings their regulations with him.


----------



## rezin

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There was nothing controversial about Condit/Diaz.
> 
> But we just saw a guy lose TWO points for two illegal blows to the groin, Ben Henderson wasn't even docked one for doing the same exact thing, that's not fair at all. Refs can just do whatever they hell please.
> 
> Take away Bendo's upkick in the second and Edgar takes the fight, The only reason he won is because he threw one kick that marked Edgar up, that and the fact this fight was a guy who could at fight Welterweight fighting a guy who should fight at Featherweight. After the Penn saga I totally hated Edgar but that man's a warrior and he's more of a Champion than Ben Henderson will ever be.
> 
> I'm not sweating it anymore, justice will be served in the form of a good Gray Maynard wrestle ******* and the man who should have been the Champion all along will hold the belt, regardless of if it's Pettis or Bendo, it's gonna be Maynard getting the last laugh in the end.


Thats pretty insulting to say all Ben did was land one great upkick.

I guess Frankie should have won for some 2 second takedowns right.


----------



## MagiK11

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Ben Henderson is the biggest laughing stock of a Christian I've ever seen.
> 
> Thou shalt not steal! Yeah well, he just committed some serious theft in Japan.
> 
> Whatever though, Maynard's gonna take that belt now.


Dude, shut up, and get off your high horse. If you have a problem with him winning, blame the judges, don't sit here acting like Ben stole the fight and cheated. Calling him a cheater and a thief, is something you should be ashamed of. 

Also I know this isn't official, but fightmetric has Bendo out stricking Edgar in both significant strikes and total strikes. 

Source

Henderson controlled the center of the octagon, went for subs, and did more damage. It was a very close fight, but you need to come to the realization that your boy Frankie lost that fight.

Edit: And I hate sounding like a Rogan drone, but when a fighter throws a kick that lands hard against someones ribs, and the other fighter catches his leg, the fact he caught the kick doesn't negate the strike. So your argument that Frankie caught so many of Henderson's kicks doesn't take away from the fact he "STILL GOT KICKED", and those kicks score points.

Also, on the topic of the groin kicks, I am sure most of us can see they were not intentional, and they did not land hard enough to affect Frankies performance. That is the main reason the ref didn't take any points away. 

If you want I can pull my UFC library of videos and find COUNTLESS fights where a fighter unintentionally kicked a fighter in the groin and within seconds the other fighter was ready to keep fighting, because it wasn't a damaging blow. 

In the bruce lee roy fight, the first kick was thunderously hard, and it made me wince, and Herb gave him a "STRONG" warning, and in the second round the second kick was just as hard if not harder, and it took the other fighter minutes to recoup. In that fight they had to take points away. I didn't agree with 2 points being taken off, but I didn't protest either. In this fight though, it would have been ridiculous to take points away, in my opinion.


----------



## rabakill

I wanted Frankie to win so bad but in reality he lost a clean fight. He lost it simply because of his size disadvantage, I've been saying for years the UFC needs to do weighins on fight day so Bendo would be fighting a weight class up. It sucks that a guy so naturally aspirated to fight at 155 will have to move down simply because people can cut a significant amount of weight. 

Frankie has much better striking, he's much faster and he has much better wrestling but none of it matters because he was so much smaller than his opponent. This fight left a terrible taste in my mouth, I'm sick of this weight cutting crap, it ruins the sport by stopping fighters from fighting at their peak levels because they are forced to cut massive amounts to remain competitive. This was the most clear cut example of why cutting weight should be banned from mma.

This is not to knock Bendo, he won fair and square even though I really hated to see it. Frankie is just so much smaller that his strikes could never really inflict any damage because his power shots transfer so little energy to a fighter so much bigger than himself.


----------



## MagiK11

rabakill said:


> I wanted Frankie to win so bad but in reality he lost a clean fight. He lost it simply because of his size disadvantage, I've been saying for years the UFC needs to do weighins on fight day so Bendo would be fighting a weight class up. It sucks that a guy so naturally aspirated to fight at 155 will have to move down simply because people can cut a significant amount of weight.
> 
> Frankie has much better striking, he's much faster and he has much better wrestling but none of it matters because he was so much smaller than his opponent. This fight left a terrible taste in my mouth, I'm sick of this weight cutting crap, it ruins the sport by stopping fighters from fighting at their peak levels because they are forced to cut massive amounts to remain competitive. This was the most clear cut example of why cutting weight should be banned from mma.


Personally, I agree with you. I also wish weigh-ins were conducted on the day of the fight, but I can't blame athletes who take advantage of the rules we currently have. (I'm not saying you blame them either...i'm just saying)

But if we did have weigh-ins the day of the fight, I still think some athletes would still cut the weight, but at least they wouldn't have a close to a full 24 hours to replenish themselves, and it would level out the competition. I just don't see them changing that rule any time soon.


----------



## AlphaDawg

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not sweating it anymore, *justice will be served in the form of a good Gray Maynard wrestle ******* and the man who should have been the Champion all along will hold the belt, regardless of if it's Pettis or Bendo, it's gonna be Maynard getting the last laugh in the end.*


Thats the main reason I wanted Henderson to win. With Edgar as champ, Maynard would probably never get a title shot again. But this changes everything. 

Now the TRUE lightweight champion will finally get his belt.


----------



## godm0de

AlphaDawg said:


> Thats the main reason I wanted Henderson to win. With Edgar as champ, Maynard would probably never get a title shot again. But this changes everything.
> 
> Now the TRUE lightweight champion will finally get his belt.


Maynard just had 2 shots and came up short he needs a couple wins before he gets another shot


----------



## cursedbat

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There was nothing controversial about Condit/Diaz.
> 
> But we just saw a guy lose TWO points for two illegal blows to the groin, Ben Henderson wasn't even docked one for doing the same exact thing, that's not fair at all. Refs can just do whatever they hell please.
> 
> Take away Bendo's upkick in the second and Edgar takes the fight, The only reason he won is because he threw one kick that marked Edgar up, that and the fact this fight was a guy who could at fight Welterweight fighting a guy who should fight at Featherweight. After the Penn saga I totally hated Edgar but that man's a warrior and he's more of a Champion than Ben Henderson will ever be.
> 
> I'm not sweating it anymore, justice will be served in the form of a good Gray Maynard wrestle ******* and the man who should have been the Champion all along will hold the belt, regardless of if it's Pettis or Bendo, it's gonna be Maynard getting the last laugh in the end.


I cant even take any of this as serious unbiased thought.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Gutted for Edgar. He's been my favourite champion since Rashad so was rooting for him all the way. 

I hate to admit it but I ended up scoring it for Bendo, even though Frankie made it very competitive. I really think Bendo's size played a role here, though, and even then Frankie was still able to throw him around. There is no doubt in my mind that Edgar is going to come back even better after this fight. Look at what happened after the first Maynard fight, Frankie went stepped it up several notches and ended up becoming champion. He'll be back for the contenders match, whether its against Bendo or Aldo.


----------



## GlasgowKiss

AlphaDawg said:


> Thats the main reason I wanted Henderson to win. With Edgar as champ, Maynard would probably never get a title shot again. But this changes everything.
> 
> Now the TRUE lightweight champion will finally get his belt.


:confused02:

Yep, the true lightweight champion who got beaten TWICE in a row by Frankie.

Frankie will be back, I'm gutted for him, but I'd put more money on him to rebound successfully than 99% of fighters out there. He could easily beat Henderson next time out. Despite the size differential, Edgar still won the wrestling.

At this point, Frankie could have the best MMA wrestling in the world just about.


----------



## Warning

Very sad that Frankie lost, but very happy that we get to see him rise again.

I would really like to see Edgar vs Pettis.
Would be a very good fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

GlasgowKiss said:


> At this point, Frankie could have the best MMA wrestling in the world just about.


Curious... what makes you think his is any better than GSP's? He may well have the best wrestling at LW (I'd even argue that), but in the world? I can't see how a guy who doesn't land every takedown or maintain top control at will beats out St. Pierre in that regard.


----------



## SM33

I haven't rewatched the fight for scoring purposes because it was pretty clear on the night that Bendo won.

I prefer Edgar as a fighter but do not feel the need to rewatch and score every minute of every round, he lost fair and square IMO.


----------



## VolcomX311

Canadian Psycho said:


> Curious... what makes you think his is any better than GSP's? He may well have the best wrestling at LW (I'd even argue that), but in the world? I can't see how a guy who doesn't land every takedown or maintain top control at will beats out St. Pierre in that regard.


I agree. Maintaining top control is a bigger part of the wrestling equation then TD's, otherwise they might as well be Judo throws. Though I would argue Frankie may be the best wrestler at LW. He was taking Benson down at will when he got close enough, he just couldn't do anything with it.


----------



## Woodenhead

I'm just sad one of these guys had to lose. But hey - good fight, right decision, IMO.

It would be fun to see Frankie drop down. But I wouldn't want him to do right away. I want to see him fight at this weight again first, just to see how he reacts to this loss. Only because it seems that sometimes guys fight a bit diff once that air of invincibility is gone. (both Frankie & his opponents)


----------



## mmaswe82

Very close fight, wouldn't have been a robbery either way.

I ended up scoring it for Bendo even tho it pains me since he is such an annoying jesus-freak.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

I started watching the fight not really carrying who won, just hoping to see a good fight. I think we all got that, so can't really be too upset either way. 

However, after watching the fight, it was clear to me that Benson had won the fight. However, based off previous judging, I was really concerned it wasn't going to be viewed that way. 

I think this is the first decision I can remember in awhile where the judges weren't blinded by pitter patter, distance feeling jabs and take downs which weren't followed up by a good top control game. 

I honestly felt some what more like pride rules where the fighter who got his ass kicked, lost the fight. 

I honestly hope we can start seeing more decisions based on this ideology. 



mmaswe82 said:


> Very close fight, wouldn't have been a robbery either way.
> 
> I ended up scoring it for Bendo even tho it pains me since he is such an annoying jesus-freak.


At least he actually lives his life that way. There are a lot of people who like to thank Jesus at the end of the game/fight/all night binge drinking... but don't live the life. 

At least I can respect someone who actually takes it seriously.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Awesome and close fight. I was pulling for Frankie the whole time. That man just never gives up. I had Bendo winning this though.


----------



## fightfan76

mmaswe82 said:


> Very close fight, wouldn't have been a robbery either way.
> 
> I ended up scoring it for Bendo even tho it pains me since he is such an *annoying jesus-freak.*


Everyone loves the opportunity to claim "I dont believe in that" boohoo; I say who cares and why even mention it. It is his moment and if he wants to give praise to God, Jesus, Buddha, or even Michael freakin Bolton, then thats his buisness. I do find it funny how it gets to so many people that they have to mention it and proclaim their stance. I say for him to keep doing it like Tim Tebow, if people dont like it.....tough, lol


----------



## AlphaDawg

GlasgowKiss said:


> :confused02:
> 
> Yep, the true lightweight champion who got beaten *TWICE* in a row by Frankie.


Since when? I could've sworn they're actually 1-1-1 right now.


----------



## MagiK11

AlphaDawg said:


> Since when? I could've sworn they're actually 1-1-1 right now.


Even I almost forgot their second to last fight was a draw. lol


----------



## SlowGraffiti




----------



## Rygu

fightfan76 said:


> Everyone loves the opportunity to claim "I dont believe in that" boohoo; I say who cares and why even mention it. It is his moment and if he wants to give praise to God, Jesus, Buddha, or even Michael freakin Bolton, then thats his buisness. I do find it funny how it gets to so many people that they have to mention it and proclaim their stance. I say for him to keep doing it like Tim Tebow, if people dont like it.....tough, lol


It's his right to say what he wants, and it's my right to point out how ridiculous he sounds.


----------



## Joabbuac

AlphaDawg said:


> Since when? I could've sworn they're actually 1-1-1 right now.


I thought he meant Frankie should of got the win - i see that a lot with fight fans they state there opinion that against the way the judges saw it as absolute fact.


----------



## dsmjrv

fightfan76 said:


> Everyone loves the opportunity to claim "I dont believe in that" boohoo; I say who cares and why even mention it. It is his moment and if he wants to give praise to God, Jesus, Buddha, or even Michael freakin Bolton, then thats his buisness. I do find it funny how it gets to so many people that they have to mention it and proclaim their stance. I say for him to keep doing it like Tim Tebow, if people dont like it.....tough, lol


i agree.. i mean its not like he is preaching and throwing bibles into the crowd, he just says his enthusiastic little 5-10 second spiel and thats it


----------



## TheAuger

dsmjrv said:


> i agree.. i mean its not like he is preaching and throwing bibles into the crowd, he just says his enthusiastic little 5-10 second spiel and thats it


As a person who is agnostic, I am more offended by the criticism of Bendo for recognizing his faith, than anything he has actually said.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

TheAuger said:


> As a person who is agnostic, I am more offended by the criticism of Bendo for recognizing his faith, than anything he has actually said.


Almost the same here although it is so annoying to hear all that Jesus stuff and I can see why people are complaining. So he wants to make his faith public for some reason and doesn't care/recognize that it's annoys the hell out of most non-religious folk. Just don't watch his post fight interviews anymore, problem solved.

I bet he's one of the guys that thanks God after the doctor tells them the surgery went well. 

I'm so gonna burn in hell for that last line...


----------



## mmaswe82

fightfan76 said:


> Everyone loves the opportunity to claim "I dont believe in that" boohoo; I say who cares and why even mention it. It is his moment and if he wants to give praise to God, Jesus, Buddha, or even Michael freakin Bolton, then thats his buisness. I do find it funny how it gets to so many people that they have to mention it and proclaim their stance. I say for him to keep doing it like Tim Tebow, if people dont like it.....tough, lol


Sure, ofcourse he can and will keep doing it. It's not like he cares that some guy from Sweden roots against him because of it. Then again this is a forum meant to voice your opinion, that's what I did. 

I will never like him, I am annoyed by people who have to flash their faith all the time. However I did atleast give the unbiased opinion that I thought he won the fight, wich was my main point.


----------



## MikeHawk

He's actually pretty tolerable when he thanks god and talks about his religion. I usually can't stand stuff like that either.


----------



## Soojooko

"All things are possible through Christ." is what Bendo said. ( or something like that )

Thing is... what happens exactly when they lose? I would love for once to hear one of these dudes say "it was gods will" the next time they lose. But, they never do. Oh no. When they lose, suddenly there are excuses. Completely non-religious excuses.

Now, before some frothing idiot starts telling me there's nothing wrong with having religious beliefs... stop right there. I have no problem with anybodies belief system. Whatever helps you get through life is fine by me. But, only thanking god when you win kinda strikes me as a bit shallow. 
How do you know God didn't want to help your opponent that night? :confused02:


----------



## MikeHawk

I don't think he means it as God literally choosing him to win. He means religion as a whole gives him the discipline to train and fight like he does, which is something I can respect.


----------



## Soojooko

MikeHawk said:


> I don't think he means it as God literally choosing him to win. He means religion as a whole gives him the discipline to train and fight like he does, which is something I can respect.


Well, maybe he should put it as well as you have.


----------



## kney

Soojooko said:


> Thing is... what happens exactly when they lose? I would love for once to hear one of these dudes say "it was gods will" the next time they lose. But, they never do. Oh no. When they lose, suddenly there are excuses. Completely non-religious excuses.


Didn't Fedor said something like "It's god will" when he lost against Werdum?


----------



## oldfan

For some reason this thread has made me think of what the old Gladiator message boards must have been like and the endless arguments over WHICH GOD to thank that they must have had.




...at least they didn't have endless threads disputing the judges decisions.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

oldfan said:


> For some reason this thread has made me think of what the old Gladiator message boards must have been like and the endless arguments over WHICH GOD to thank that they must have had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...at least they didn't have endless threads disputing the judges decisions.


Mars obviously.


----------



## Soojooko

kney said:


> Didn't Fedor said something like "It's god will" when he lost against Werdum?


Ok, that's one...




Oh, and good shout to Mars there from Hammer! If there is one god thats going to love you for kicking a dude arse, its Mars.

Why a fighter would choose a pacifist like Jesus, over a bad ass like Mars is beyond me.


----------



## oldfan

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Mars obviously.


or ARIES
SETH
TU
CROM
SHIVA
RESHEP
INDRA
ANOUK
TYR
........

you wanna argue about god?


----------



## ArcherCC

oldfan said:


> or ARIES
> SETH
> TU
> CROM
> SHIVA
> RESHEP
> INDRA
> ANOUK
> TYR
> ........
> 
> you wanna argue about god?


Hey don't forget Freya, Norse goddess of sex, fertility, war, and wealth, or wait do we just count Brittany Palmer as her in this case?


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> or ARIES
> SETH
> TU
> CROM
> SHIVA
> RESHEP
> INDRA
> ANOUK
> TYR
> ........
> 
> you wanna argue about god?


Naaa. Seeing as the word Martial comes from Mars, the God of War, and the sport is Mixed *Martial *Arts, theres only one winner as far as fighters are concerned. Any other deity is not going to appreciate your lifestyle. Ok, its a Roman god, which is sooo BC... but hey.


----------



## khoveraki

ArcherCC said:


> Hey don't forget Freya, Norse goddess of sex, fertility, war, and wealth, or wait do we just count Brittany Palmer as her in this case?


Haha best.


----------



## Budhisten

Just mute the post-fight interview if it annoys you - I LOVE religious fighters because of their drive, they just go absolutely balls out because "God wills it" 

Makes for incredible tenacity and excitement in my book


----------



## TanyaJade

mmaswe82 said:


> Sure, of course he can and will keep doing it. It's not like he cares that some guy from Sweden roots against him because of it. Then again this is a forum meant to voice your opinion, that's what I did.
> 
> I will never like him, I am annoyed by people who have to flash their faith all the time. However I did at least give the unbiased opinion that I thought he won the fight, which was my main point.


I agree with this.

I'm all for people having faith in their god as long as it doesn't interfere with me not having faith in any god. Henderson seems like a really good dude and I'm not at all upset that he's the champion. I thought he won the fight, even though it was close. It's his hyperactive personality combined with his passionate faith in his god that gets on my nerves and the nerves of others. My friend's fiance is a really good guy and pretty open-minded but he's very religious. His least favorite fighter is Frank Mir because Mir is an avowed atheist and LOVES Brian Stann because he's a Christian who has served his country (I like Stann too by the way).

People are going to like fighters that they can relate to and identify with. It's hard for a lot of people who reject the idea of a god to relate to guys like Ben Henderson and Jon Jones who are so passionate about their faith. That doesn't mean I dislike guys like Ben or Jon, but I'm less likely to root for them because it's hard for me and others to identify with them.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Love him or hate him, care for against or indifferent of his religion, you can't say its not working for him


----------



## oldfan

Syxx Paq said:


> Love him or hate him, care for against or indifferent of his religion, you can't say its not working for him


...Amen


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

oldfan said:


> ...Amen


I see what you did there.


----------



## Atilak

I just read 40 pages.I want to give my opinion on this fight.

I doubted Edgar before. This was the first time when I thought that he will win. I was absolutly amazed how good Henderson looked in there with Frankie.

He was not overwhelmed by speed or condition of Frankie. Everyone slowed down a little with Frankie, not Benson. He was as fast and strong in 5th as was in 1st. Amazing.

When I watched that fight I could not believe how dominant Henderson looked. After fight I didnt understand why Frankie raised his arms and his mates took him on shoulders. I could not understand how they felt they won a fight.

Then want to go to forum and thought that everyone will make fun of them. Brag about how awesome Benson looked. Suprise again.

Same surprise how a lot people didnt appretiate how Carlos handled his fight with Diaz. 

Its really interesting how people watch same thing and feel absolutly differntly about the same thing.

I want to give Mr. Henderson my best bow. He is awesome fighter and did really well agains a machine named Edgar. When he was in WEC most people doubt that he could be UFC champ and he did it. Great success in his life and I wish him the best.


----------



## Lebenator

The whole thanking Christ, Jesus, God whoever thing annoys me. You might as well thank a unicorn as far as I'm concerned.

They should be thanking their trainers, sparring parterns etc and maybe give themselves more credit, rather than saying it was God's will.


----------



## Leed

Atilak said:


> After fight I didnt understand why Frankie raised his arms and his mates took him on shoulders. I could not understand how they felt they won a fight.


I felt the same way. When they took Frankie on their shoulders , I was like "You got to be kidding me...". Very, very surprised at how many people gave the nod to Frankie.


----------



## Joabbuac

I am not in the slightest bit religious. But guess what....he just won the UFC LW title....he can say what ever the fuk he likes :laugh:

It takes a little more than a "thank you god" to annoy me anyway. Bitching, excuse making and crying about decisions annoys me more


----------



## Lebenator

Leed said:


> I felt the same way. When they took Frankie on their shoulders , I was like "You got to be kidding me...". Very, very surprised at how many people gave the nod to Frankie.


Well based on MMA scoring criteria, you could make quite a good case for Edgar winning the fight. He landed more strikes and took down Benson multiple times. He was also the current champion.

However if you're scoring it as a fight, Benson was the clear winner as he landed the far more significant strikes, was never in trouble - and nearly submitted Edgar.


----------



## Fard

Lebenator said:


> The whole thanking Christ, Jesus, God whoever thing annoys me. You might as well thank a unicorn as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> They should be thanking their trainers, sparring parterns etc and maybe give themselves more credit, rather than saying it was God's will.


wow, that's a bit harsh. I'm not religious by any means, but if his faith helped Bendo to get the determination and will required to become the UFC LW champion, then he should be allowed to thank God for it. I know he uses any occasion he gets to do so, but it's not like he's rubbing it in your face or knocking on your door with a bible in his hand.

By the way, I don't think the decision was a robbery, definitely would have given Bendo the win aswell based on control and damage....
... oh and also, based on the fact he had Frankie badly rocked and nearly finished on more then one occasion.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Lebenator said:


> The whole thanking Christ, Jesus, God whoever thing annoys me. You might as well thank a unicorn as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> They should be thanking their trainers, sparring parterns etc and maybe give themselves more credit, rather than saying it was God's will.


Uhg at this.

They should be able to thank whoever the hell they want. Religious or not, if they believe that their faith helped them win, why should they not give credit where they believe it is due?


----------



## Leakler

Dude just beat one of the toughest fighters on the planet to become the new champion, and people are debating religion? Crazy!

I am not at all religious, but it's clear that religion has helped Bendo in his life, so why shouldn't he embrace that?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Please do not turn this thread into a religious debate.


----------



## SideWays222

PheelGoodInc said:


> Uhg at this.
> 
> They should be able to thank whoever the hell they want. Religious or not, if they believe that their faith helped them win, why should they not give credit where they believe it is due?


Because they "Believe" it is due. But all ******* common sense will tell you its not.


----------



## ptw

SideWays222 said:


> Because they "Believe" it is due. But all ******* common sense will tell you its not.


If you're not a spiritual person then what he said doesn't really apply to you and you're probably confused, for people who are spiritual and understand what he means it makes complete sense.


----------



## khoveraki

Henderson has one of the most focused approaches to MMA in history, and he looks like he's winning no matter what. If judges only got to see faces, he'd never lose a fight.


I can see Henderson defending for a few years no doubt, the only thing I can see stopping him right now at least is if he gets dropped and the ref does an early stoppage. I think he's a great champ; hard worker who is always exciting.


----------



## hellholming

Bendo is awesome. I'm agnostic, borderline atheist, and his beliefs and post fight comments don't bother me one bit. Why would they?


----------



## Woodenhead

I dig Bendo's overall demeanour. Nice guy.

The religious stuff gets annoying, but only if it keeps getting brought up by the fighter every time they open their mouth. I dunno if Bendo is like that tho. Mentioning it in ring is OK by me, just don't turn it into a sermon. A quick mention & done, fine.

I'd like to thank Cthulhu for this post.


----------



## SideWays222

ptw said:


> If you're not a spiritual person then what he said doesn't really apply to you and you're probably confused, for people who are spiritual and understand what he means it makes complete sense.


NO!!

That is where you are ******* wrong.

It does not make ANY SENSE. There is no logical reasoning behind it. Its all fairy tales and make belief. Its the same thing as a child believing in the tooth fairy or Santa Claus or the boogy man. To THEM it makes sense but in the REAL WORLD it makes abso ******* lutely no sense at all.


----------



## khoveraki

SideWays222 said:


> NO!!
> 
> That is where you are ******* wrong.
> 
> It does not make ANY SENSE. There is no logical reasoning behind it. Its all fairy tales and make belief. Its the same thing as a child believing in the tooth fairy or Santa Claus or the boogy man. To THEM it makes sense but in the REAL WORLD it makes abso ******* lutely no sense at all.


Relax guy, you're doing to everyone what you claim Bendo is doing in his post-fight.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

khoveraki said:


> Relax guy, you're doing to everyone what you claim Bendo is doing in his post-fight.


EXACTLY! Whether you believe and want to tell people or you don't believe and you want to tell people... either way it's preaching. So you're guilty of exactly what you're accusing Henderson of. 

Get over it already.... or stop watching his fights.


----------



## TheAuger

SideWays222 said:


> NO!!
> 
> That is where you are ******* wrong.
> 
> It does not make ANY SENSE. There is no logical reasoning behind it. Its all fairy tales and make belief. Its the same thing as a child believing in the tooth fairy or Santa Claus or the boogy man. To THEM it makes sense but in the REAL WORLD it makes abso ******* lutely no sense at all.


Why does this upset you? It doesn't directly effect you. If it doesn't make sense to you, then so be it. But to people of faith, this makes perfect sense. Just leave it at that. People that get bent out of shape because someone announces their faith in a God are no better than the religious zealots who denounce all other religions that are not their own. It's kinda sad.

~A person who is agnostic


----------



## Budhisten

I believe that a few pages back Toxic told you guys to not make this a debate over relgious semantics - so please, for the love of God (pun intended BTW) don't!

- Thank you


----------



## MikeHawk

I don't care if they thank Santa Claus for their wins, if they put on a good show I'll watch them and enjoy the fight.


----------



## Life B Ez

Budhisten said:


> I believe that a few pages back Toxic told you guys to not make this a debate over relgious semantics - so please, for the love of God (pun intended BTW) don't!
> 
> - Thank you


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

SideWays222 said:


> NO!!
> 
> That is where you are ******* wrong.
> 
> It does not make ANY SENSE. There is no logical reasoning behind it. Its all fairy tales and make belief. Its the same thing as a child believing in the tooth fairy or Santa Claus or the boogy man. To THEM it makes sense but in the REAL WORLD it makes abso ******* lutely no sense at all.


Seriously? comparing Christianity to the tooth fairy or santa clause? Maybe you need a history lesson. Christianity is based on the Bible, which even though it is all bout God, does have ALOT of history in it. In which is ALL true. For instance, wars are mentioned in the Bible the same time they actually happened, Noah's ark was prophesied to be in a certain EXACT place, and it WAS in that EXACT place. Infact, nothing in the Bible can actually be proved to be a lie. You can bring up the evolution debate, but guess what, its a THEORY, not FACT, there are scientists that support it and scientist that do not support the theory and 90% of the reasons those scientist do not support it is because the "equipment" and machines they use to find these periods of time are ALL faulty and can NOT be proven that they are correct. 

I am not trying to debate with you, any time someone says the Bible is not true, they are literally proving the Bible correct. 

Cheers.


----------



## DragonStriker

After every fight now when its a decision oh this guy won no this guy won just watch the fights and enjoy them.


----------



## HexRei

When you are told to cut out the religious bickering, do so please.


----------



## SideWays222

*Before i start i want the mods to know this post does not talk about religion. Simply setting peoples assumptions straight.*





khoveraki said:


> Relax guy, you're doing to everyone what you claim Bendo is doing in his post-fight.



What am i claiming Hendo is doing??? 



amoosenamedhank said:


> EXACTLY! Whether you believe and want to tell people or you don't believe and you want to tell people... either way it's preaching. So you're guilty of exactly what you're accusing Henderson of.
> 
> Get over it already.... or stop watching his fights.


I am not commenting on the fact that Henderson is "preaching". I have no idea where you guys got that idea from. My post has nothing to do with that.



TheAuger said:


> Why does this upset you? It doesn't directly effect you. If it doesn't make sense to you, then so be it. But to people of faith, this makes perfect sense. Just leave it at that. People that get bent out of shape because someone announces their faith in a God are no better than the religious zealots who denounce all other religions that are not their own. It's kinda sad.
> 
> ~A person who is agnostic


I am not upset about what Henderson is doing. A bit disappointed maybe but certainly not upset. If im upset about anything its people telling me that what he does makes sense or that im close minded. When that could not be further from the truth.



xxpillowxxjp said:


> Seriously? comparing Christianity to the tooth fairy or santa clause? Maybe you need a history lesson. Christianity is based on the Bible, which even though it is all bout God, does have ALOT of history in it. In which is ALL true. For instance, wars are mentioned in the Bible the same time they actually happened, Noah's ark was prophesied to be in a certain EXACT place, and it WAS in that EXACT place. Infact, nothing in the Bible can actually be proved to be a lie. You can bring up the evolution debate, but guess what, its a THEORY, not FACT, there are scientists that support it and scientist that do not support the theory and 90% of the reasons those scientist do not support it is because the "equipment" and machines they use to find these periods of time are ALL faulty and can NOT be proven that they are correct.
> 
> I am not trying to debate with you, any time someone says the Bible is not true, they are literally proving the Bible correct.
> 
> Cheers.


Okay buddy. Such logic...... what was i thinking.


----------



## K R Y

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Seriously? comparing Christianity to the tooth fairy or santa clause? Maybe you need a history lesson. Christianity is based on the Bible, which even though it is all bout God, does have ALOT of history in it. In which is ALL true. For instance, wars are mentioned in the Bible the same time they actually happened, Noah's ark was prophesied to be in a certain EXACT place, and it WAS in that EXACT place. Infact, nothing in the Bible can actually be proved to be a lie. You can bring up the evolution debate, but guess what, its a THEORY, not FACT, there are scientists that support it and scientist that do not support the theory and 90% of the reasons those scientist do not support it is because the "equipment" and machines they use to find these periods of time are ALL faulty and can NOT be proven that they are correct.
> 
> I am not trying to debate with you, any time someone says the Bible is not true, they are literally proving the Bible correct.
> 
> Cheers.












I'm not really fussed on anyone's religion or beliefs, but it does annoy me when fighters thank god after a fight. Well, not annoy me, more makes me cringe a bit. I don't see the reasoning behind the thinking that an all powerful being who's supposed to love everyone equally will help one person triumph over another unless the other was a sadistic evil ****.

That said, if people started thanking scientific theories after every fight that would make me cringe as well. So I'm an equal opportunity cringer.

I also want to see this fight again asap, it was amazing. WEC LW's really have taken over the UFC eh


----------



## ptw

SideWays222 said:


> NO!!
> 
> That is where you are ******* wrong.
> 
> It does not make ANY SENSE. There is no logical reasoning behind it. Its all fairy tales and make belief. Its the same thing as a child believing in the tooth fairy or Santa Claus or the boogy man. To THEM it makes sense but in the REAL WORLD it makes abso ******* lutely no sense at all.


I'm sorry you feel that way. 

Unfortunately Logic is no different than Faith because you have to believe in Logic in order for it to apply to you. Ben Henderson could thank Jesus/God and you could thank your Logic. It's all the same thing in the end, the real problem is that you're offended people don't believe what you believe...use logic to figure out why that's wrong.


----------



## HexRei

Gonna close this now. I am tempted to jump in myself, but obviously fight discussion about Edgar and Bendo has ended, and on this very forum there are places to discuss this particular topic that has little to do with these two guys.


----------

